# Kalinic - Milan: tutto fatto. Le cifre.



## admin (14 Agosto 2017)

Come riportato da Premium, è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Kalinic al Milan. 25 milioni di euro nelle casse dei viola e nella trattativa dovrebbe entrare anche Antonelli. Su Kalinic c'era anche l'Everton, ma il croato, da sempre, ha voluto solo il Milan.


----------



## alcyppa (14 Agosto 2017)

Operazione estremamente discutibile.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Agosto 2017)

Operazione ai limiti dell'incredibile 

Antonelli poi, se a RR viene un raffreddore chi gioca?


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Premium, è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Kalinic al Milan. 25 milioni di euro nelle casse dei viola e nella trattativa dovrebbe entrare anche Antonelli. Su Kalinic c'era anche l'Everton, ma il croato, da sempre, ha voluto solo il Milan.



Spero proprio con tutto me stesso che non sia la punta titolare . Ci rimarrei veramente male


----------



## tonilovin93 (14 Agosto 2017)

Se collegata a bacca si.. altrimenti sarebbe davvero un bel peccato..


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Agosto 2017)

Quindi ora dobbiamo spendere dei soldi che ci servivano per l'esterno e per la mezz'ala per acquistare un terzino mancino di riserva? Bah...


----------



## Dany20 (14 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Premium, è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Kalinic al Milan. 25 milioni di euro nelle casse dei viola e nella trattativa dovrebbe entrare anche Antonelli. Su Kalinic c'era anche l'Everton, ma il croato, da sempre, ha voluto solo il Milan.


Il senso di mettere Antonelli nella trattativa non lo capisco. Comunque spero non sia l'ultimo colpo in attacco.


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2017)

Bella mer...

C'è da pregare che non sia l'unico nuovo rinforzo in attacco.

Perchè 70 milioni per Kalinic e Silva rappresentato un investimento moooooolto discutibile.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Agosto 2017)

Era scontato che venisse fin da quella sua uscita pubblica di un mese e mezzo fa, ormai era praticamente sicuro. Le risposte le avremo in base al numero di maglia che prenderà.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spero proprio con tutto me stesso che non sia la punta titolare . Ci rimarrei veramente male



mettiti l'anima in pace, non ha alcun senso pagare Kalinic 25 milioni + Antonelli per poi andare a prendere anche Aubameyang per esempio. Esce Bacca , entra Kalinic, poi c'è già Silva e se resta Cutrone. 

Mha hanno messo delle false aspettative per il dopo Ferragosto, questo misà è stato un brutto errore di comunicazione.


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Era scontato che venisse fin da quella sua uscita pubblica di un mese e mezzo fa, ormai era praticamente sicuro. Le risposte le avremo in base al numero di maglia che prenderà.



Esatto. Se prende il 7...addio sogni di gloria.


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Premium, è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Kalinic al Milan. 25 milioni di euro nelle casse dei viola e nella trattativa dovrebbe entrare anche Antonelli. Su Kalinic c'era anche l'Everton, ma il croato, da sempre, ha voluto solo il Milan.



Ma perchè Antonelli??? Perchè? Ora come riserve sui terzini abbiamo solo Abate, ma scherziamo?


----------



## Roccoro (14 Agosto 2017)

Io spero che l'operazione sia legata a quella di Bacca e che quindi non escluda quella di Aubameyang/Belotti.
Poi non capisco il motivo di inserire Antonelli nella trattativa, vabbè il mercato è ancora lungo, ma rimane il fatto che abbiamo bisogno di giocatori forti e non funzionali!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Agosto 2017)

Ma cosa? 25 + Antonelli? Ma sono fuori?


----------



## babsodiolinter (14 Agosto 2017)

Lo dico da giugno ..
Kalinic era scontato,si era esposto troppo. 
Ma non può essere l'unico attaccante,questo lo si paga con la cessione di qualche polpetta.
Ora tutto il restante badget sul gallo.


----------



## kYMERA (14 Agosto 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Io spero che l'operazione sia legata a quella di Bacca e che quindi non escluda quella di Aubameyang/Belotti.
> Poi non capisco il motivo di inserire Antonelli nella trattativa, vabbè il mercato è ancora lungo, ma rimane il fatto che abbiamo bisogno di giocatori forti e non funzionali!



Beh Antonelli non è sto gran fenomeno, oramai ha anche una certa età.
Mi sembra evidente che la società preferisca puntare su alcuni giovani piuttosto che tenere sti paracarri che tra un anno o due non sono più vendibili.
In ogni caso mi sembra evidente che Kalinic sostituisce Bacca e che secondo me non è il cesso che descrivete tutti. Cosi come mi sembra evidente che nei prossimi 15 giorni di mercato i dirigenti del Milan non staranno a guardare.

Stay tuned.


----------



## alcyppa (14 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bella mer...
> 
> C'è da pregare che non sia l'unico nuovo rinforzo in attacco.
> 
> Perchè 70 milioni per Kalinic e Silva rappresentato un investimento moooooolto discutibile.




40 milioni per Silva possono anche starci, ma dev'essere un investimento fatto dopo l'acquisto della prima punta titolare di livello.
Se ci siamo fumati parte del budget per prendere lui Fassone e Mirabelli hanno fatto un errore colossale.


----------



## Simobum95 (14 Agosto 2017)

È come se il calciomercato fatto fino ad ora fosse una torta, e l'attaccante fosse la ciliegina... Solo che la ciliegina messa è scaduta


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Agosto 2017)

Vediamo le prossime mosse. 
Comunque se dovesse essere l'ultimo rinforzo per l'attacco penso non ci sarebbe nulla di male nel dire che la dirigenza abbia compiuto il primo errore: non si può fare, durante tutta la campagna estiva, il nome di gente importante per l'attacco e poi presentarsi con l'attaccante della Florentia Viola arrivata a meta' classifica. Se sai che quei determinati profili di giocatore sono difficili, mantieni un basso profilo e non fai i loro nomi alla stampa e così i tifosi non si fanno false aspettative. Questo è quello che penso, poi naturalmente posso sbagliare a pensarla così...

Detto questo, una volta che Kalinic sara' ufficiale, massimo sostegno verso lui.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Agosto 2017)

Acquisto degno di Galliani. Tra le peggiori operazioni da quando seguo il Milan. Giocatori del genere devi prenderli a parametro zero.


----------



## albydigei (14 Agosto 2017)

,


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Agosto 2017)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Lo dico da giugno ..
> Kalinic era scontato,si era esposto troppo.
> Ma non può essere l'unico attaccante,questo lo si paga con la cessione di qualche polpetta.
> Ora tutto il restante badget sul gallo.



Se si gioca con il 4-3-3 scordatevi un altro centrovanti purtroppo. Se si gioca con le due punte invece tutto potrebbe essere. Secondo me verrà preso un buon centrocampista per far rifiatare Kessiè e Jack.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Agosto 2017)

"Tutto fatto" ma non si sa se Antonelli sia nella trattativa.

OK


----------



## luigi61 (14 Agosto 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Beh Antonelli non è sto gran fenomeno, oramai ha anche una certa età.
> Mi sembra evidente che la società preferisca puntare su alcuni giovani piuttosto che tenere sti paracarri che tra un anno o due non sono più vendibili.
> In ogni caso mi sembra evidente che Kalinic sostituisce Bacca e che secondo me non è il cesso che descrivete tutti. Cosi come mi sembra evidente che nei prossimi 15 giorni di mercato i dirigenti del Milan non staranno a guardare.
> 
> Stay tuned.



Concordo con te; quanto ad Antonelli era totalmente fuori dai radar di Montella e fra infortuni e scelte tecniche non avrebbe giocato mai; a questo punto hanno fatto bene a inserirlo nella trattativa Kalinic


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Agosto 2017)

Comunque se spendono quelle cifre. Scordatevi un altro attaccante. La batteria attaccanti è Silva e Kalinic.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> "Tutto fatto" ma non si sa se Antonelli sia nella trattativa.
> 
> OK


.


----------



## DrHouse (14 Agosto 2017)

Fosse vero e fosse l'unico arrivo davanti, abbiamo un tridente offensivo da 12simo posto


----------



## luigi61 (14 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Comunque se spendono quelle cifre. Scordatevi un altro attaccante. La batteria attaccanti è Silva e Kalinic.



Secondo me bisogna aspettare il 31 agosto...sono certo che non sia come dici tu semplicemente per il fatto che il reparto sarebbe incompleto e se lo diciamo noi figurati se non lo sa la Dirigenza; finora non hanno sbagliato niente diamogli fiducia


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Agosto 2017)

Dobbiamo fare passare in tutti modi il messaggio che Kalinic non è gradito se non come panchinaro di lusso.


----------



## alcyppa (14 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Comunque se spendono quelle cifre. Scordatevi un altro attaccante. La batteria attaccanti è Silva e Kalinic.



Esatto.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (14 Agosto 2017)

Tutti... TUTTI i tifosi di altre squadre (soprattutto gobbi) con cui ho avuto modo di parlare in questi giorni non hanno fatto altro che magnificarmi le doti di Kalinc... "Attancante funzionale", "fa salire bene la squadra", "grande intelligenza tattica", "fareste un colpaccio" e bla bla bla...

In realtà, dietro gli ampi sorrisi e le false moine, c'era una paura dannata che - oltre ad aver ben rinnovato gli altri reparti - potessimo prendere un attaccante che potesse veramente spostare gli equilibri... Paura che tentavano di esorcizzare pregando in ginocchio che prendessimo questo qua... E purtroppo il fato pare li abbia accontentati...

Bidone? No... Ma in Champion's con questo non ci arrivi... e pensare che ad inizio mercato schifavamo Dzeko...


----------



## gabuz (14 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Premium, è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Kalinic al Milan. 25 milioni di euro nelle casse dei viola e nella trattativa dovrebbe entrare anche Antonelli. Su Kalinic c'era anche l'Everton, ma il croato, da sempre, ha voluto solo il Milan.



Trattativa che ha un senso se viene a fare il "Tomasson"


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Agosto 2017)

Secondo me Kalinic é un grandissimo acquisto, appena sotto i primi 10 al mondo. La fortuna di averlo preso a soli 30 sta nel fatto che é esploso tardi.

Certo é un attaccante di manovra, ha bisogno al fianco di un'ala da 15-20 gol che attualmente nin abbiamo.

Insomma Sanchez - Kalinic o Keta - Kalinic vanno bene. Niang - Kalinic o anche Bonaventura - Kalinic non ci siamo


----------



## ScArsenal83 (14 Agosto 2017)

Mi sa che Bacca esce ed entra Kalinic...e poi....... la bomba


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2017)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che Bacca esce ed entra Kalinic...e poi....... la bomba



Ma DEVE essere per forza così.

Altrimenti in Champions al 90% non ci vai. O ci vai solo se la Roma si suicida.


----------



## krull (14 Agosto 2017)

Operazione assurda sotto tutti i punti di vista. Non so chi nel Milan lo ha voluto.ma se ne dovrá assumere la responsabilità. Non colmiamo il buco enorme in termini di gol e incisività lá davanti e buttiamo dalla finestra 25 milioni mettendoci pure un rincalzo che comunque andrà sostituito. Mi auguro non gli si faccia un contratto superiore ai 3 anni ma questo sarà l'ennesimo mediocre invendibile che ci troveremo in rosa. Follia assoluta


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Agosto 2017)

Prima di tutto non è nulla di ufficiale, seconda cosa: La società fino ad adesso ha fatto un mercato eccezionale. Sapete cosa penso io? Che se arriverà veramente Kalinic, vorrà dire che Bacca verrà ceduto. Penso che Kalinic venga a fare la riserva/alternarsi con Silva del vero titolare che arriverà dopo Ferragosto. 

A me come calciatore piace Kalinic, quindi non mi lamento, però spero nel bomber. Penso che alla fine ci ritroveremo cosi in attacco: Kalinic, Silva e Bomber Titolare. Direi che sarebbe un mercato eccezionale. 

Capitolo Antonelli: Spero venga ceduto, è scarso come pochi, tutta la vita l'inesperto Calabria ad Antonelli.


----------



## Cantastorie (14 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo fare passare in tutti modi il messaggio che Kalinic non è gradito se non come panchinaro di lusso.


 secondo me invece è il momento di smettere di criticare a prescindere, aspettare che l'acquisto venga confermato o meno e con che modalità, poi attendere la fine del mercato, poi finito il mercato e, viste più di una manciata di partite, eventualmente esprimere il proprio parere alla dirigenza


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Acquisto degno di Galliani. Tra le peggiori operazioni da quando seguo il Milan. Giocatori del genere devi prenderli a parametro zero.



.
Detto questo per me ancora non è chiusa


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Agosto 2017)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> secondo me invece è il momento di smettere di criticare a prescindere, aspettare se l'acquisto viene confermato o meno e con che modalità, poi attendere la fine del mercato, poi finito il mercato e viste più di una manciata di partite eventualmente esprimere il proprio parere alla dirigenza



Non è una critica, cerchiamo di evitare una porcata che potrebbe rovinare tutto il lavoro fatto finora.


----------



## dottor Totem (14 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Premium, è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Kalinic al Milan. 25 milioni di euro nelle casse dei viola e nella trattativa dovrebbe entrare anche Antonelli. Su Kalinic c'era anche l'Everton, ma il croato, da sempre, ha voluto solo il Milan.



A me Kalinic piace ed è un buon acquisto. 

Bisogna considerare che le uscite devono essere Niang, Bacca e Cutrone. Kalinic non basterebbe comunque. 

Antonelli è stato fatto fuori da Montella, di fatto regalato via. Un giorno forse ci spiegherà il motivo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma DEVE essere per forza così.
> 
> Altrimenti in Champions al 90% non ci vai. O ci vai solo se la Roma si suicida.


In Champions ci siamo già: il nostro pacchetto difensivo piscia letteralmente in testa a quello di Inter e Roma, è superiore a quello del Napoli e forse è al livello di quello della Juve. Certo, sarebbe deludente, dopo le premesse, l'arrivo del solo Kalinic, ma ciò non giustificherebbe, comunque, i catastrofismi.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Agosto 2017)

Entra lui ed esce Bacca, poi arriverà Auba, si spera.


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi va bene tutto ma secondo voi spendiamo 30 milioni per uno che dovrebbe fare la terza scelta in un modulo a una punta? La questione attaccanti centrali con l'arrivo di Kalinic si chiude e ci sono lui e Silva nel ruolo. Nessuno spende tutti questi soldi per la riserva della riserva, nemmeno il Real Madrid. Piuttosto si lancia un giovane.


----------



## Therealsalva (14 Agosto 2017)

Farà ricredere tutti a prescindere dal ruolo che avrà


----------



## Crox93 (14 Agosto 2017)

25 per questo + Antonelli? Bah...

Ora ci troviamo un altro medioman e non abbiamo riserve a sinistra.
Ho sempre difeso la societá ma questa operazione è un clamoroso errore


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Agosto 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> A me Kalinic piace ed è un buon acquisto.
> 
> Bisogna considerare che le uscite devono essere Niang, Bacca e Cutrone. Kalinic non basterebbe comunque.
> 
> *Antonelli è stato fatto fuori da Montella, di fatto regalato via. Un giorno forse ci spiegherà il motivo.*



Perché ha un solo piede, perché non ha tecnica, perché in definitiva è scarso come pochi. Abate è la riserva di Conti e Calabria sarà la riserva di Ricardo Rodriguez. Molto meglio puntare su Calabria che su Antonelli. Io son felice se va via Luca.


----------



## kYMERA (14 Agosto 2017)

A me viene da ridere .

State tranquilli, rilassati. Inoltre a calcio non si gioca con i nomi, ma in campo.
Kalinic farà bene.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ragazzi va bene tutto ma secondo voi spendiamo 30 milioni per uno che dovrebbe fare la terza scelta in un modulo a una punta? La questione attaccanti centrali con l'arrivo di Kalinic si chiude e ci sono lui e Silva nel ruolo. Nessuno spende tutti questi soldi per la riserva della riserva, nemmeno il Real Madrid. Piuttosto si lancia un giovane.



Si infatti. Secondo voi 70 milioni per due riserve?


----------



## Therealsalva (14 Agosto 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> A me viene da ridere .
> 
> State tranquilli, rilassati. Inoltre a calcio non si gioca con i nomi, ma in campo.
> Kalinic farà bene.



Aggiungo che non si gioca neanche tridente contro tridente e gli altri 8 in panchina e che il mercato è ancora aperto


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ragazzi va bene tutto ma secondo voi spendiamo 30 milioni per uno che dovrebbe fare la terza scelta in un modulo a una punta? La questione attaccanti centrali con l'arrivo di Kalinic si chiude e ci sono lui e Silva nel ruolo. Nessuno spende tutti questi soldi per la riserva della riserva, nemmeno il Real Madrid. Piuttosto si lancia un giovane.



Secondo me ti sbagli alla grande. Si parla di trattativa ben avviata con il Villareal per cedere Bacca. Quando Bacca verrà ceduto penso che verrà ufficializzato Kalinic. Campionato, Coppa Italia ed Europa League... C'è spazio per tutti. Penso che sia Kalinic che Silva saranno entrambi le riserve del bomber. In sostanza non ci sarà un vero e proprio terzo attaccante, ma due secondi...Giusto per farmi capire


----------



## Eziomare (14 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ragazzi va bene tutto ma secondo voi spendiamo 30 milioni per uno che dovrebbe fare la terza scelta in un modulo a una punta? La questione attaccanti centrali con l'arrivo di Kalinic si chiude e ci sono lui e Silva nel ruolo. Nessuno spende tutti questi soldi per la riserva della riserva, nemmeno il Real Madrid. Piuttosto si lancia un giovane.



Sono d'accordo, con lui la questione centravanti e' chiusa.
Credo arriveranno un interno di centrocampo e una buona ala.


----------



## luigi61 (14 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In Champions ci siamo già: il nostro pacchetto difensivo piscia letteralmente in testa a quello di Inter e Roma, è superiore a quello del Napoli e forse è al livello di quello della Juve. Certo, sarebbe deludente, dopo le premesse, l'arrivo del solo Kalinic, ma ciò non giustificherebbe, comunque, i catastrofismi.



Non sono d'accordo sul fatto che il nostro pacchetto difensivo è come dici tu forse al livello di quello della Juve perché gli è di molto superiore; l'hai visto ieri? sui loro forum imperversa la disperazione e sono cominciati gli insulti a De Sciglio; che operazione GRANDIOSA prendere Leo Bonucci e dargli De Sciglio!! ma vi rendete conto? ??????semplicemente incredibile


----------



## Gito (14 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Kalinic é un grandissimo acquisto, appena sotto i primi 10 al mondo. La fortuna di averlo preso a soli 30 sta nel fatto che é esploso tardi.
> 
> Certo é un attaccante di manovra, ha bisogno al fianco di un'ala da 15-20 gol che attualmente nin abbiamo.
> 
> Insomma Sanchez - Kalinic o Keta - Kalinic vanno bene. Niang - Kalinic o anche Bonaventura - Kalinic non ci siamo



Quindi stai dicendo che è fra i più forti al mondo ma bisogna mettergli di fianco un vero bomber che fa i gol che nn fa lui ed in piu gli fa gli assist per fargli segnare qualche gol... bene.
La fortuna di averlo preso A SOLI 30? Ma quanto lo vuoi pagare uno che ha fatto la sua miglior stagione a 29 anni (e non è che ha fatto sfracelli quest'anno).

Secondo me non è malvagio ma non lo vorrei mai come titolare. Ci trovo un senso se escono sia Bacca che Cutrone e si gioca il posto con Silva ed un altro grande attaccante.
Continuo ad aspettare i fuochi d'artificio finali... rimango convinto che chiuderemo col grande nome, nel frattempo welcome NKtuttotranneil7


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Agosto 2017)

Kanelic lo accetto solo se arriva il top.. è di gran lunga il peggior acquisto fatto fin'ora per qualità prezzo.


----------



## King of the North (14 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè Antonelli??? Perchè? Ora come riserve sui terzini abbiamo solo Abate, ma scherziamo?



È assodato che a Montella Antonelli non piace proprio il fatto è che non capisco il perché! In una rosa come la nostra antonelli ci sta più che bene, inoltre è uno di quelli che interpreta bene il ruolo. Spesso in propensione offensiva e ci mette sempre tutto in campo. Come riserva andrebbe benissimo. Non capisco......poi la sua cessione significa inevitabilmente andarne ad acquistare un altro.


----------



## Cantastorie (14 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Non è una critica, cerchiamo di evitare una porcata che potrebbe rovinare tutto il lavoro fatto finora.



Che basi oggettive hai per dire che in caso sarebbe una porcata? (rispondo a te per comodità ma è un po' per tutti) Non è una critica eh, mi sembra solo di vedere troppo certezza nelle affermazioni di molti. Non parlatemi di statistiche astruse. Statistiche alla mano io nel 95 non avrei mai preso il 29enne Weah. Con questo non voglio né difendere Kalinic né paragonarlo tecnicamente a Weah eh, però la reazione mi sembra esagerata. Soprattutto considerando che non è il 31 agosto...


----------



## Ambrole (14 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> 25 per questo + Antonelli? Bah...
> 
> Ora ci troviamo un altro medioman e non abbiamo riserve a sinistra.
> Ho sempre difeso la societá ma questa operazione è un clamoroso errore


Non abbiamo riserve a sinistra?? Ma perché il titolare chi è????????


----------



## luigi61 (14 Agosto 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Perché ha un solo piede, perché non ha tecnica, perché in definitiva è scarso come pochi. Abate è la riserva di Conti e Calabria sarà la riserva di Ricardo Rodriguez. Molto meglio puntare su Calabria che su Antonelli. Io son felice se va via Luca.





kYMERA ha scritto:


> A me viene da ridere .
> 
> State tranquilli, rilassati. Inoltre a calcio non si gioca con i nomi, ma in campo.
> Kalinic farà bene.


Ragazzi calma! NON È FINITA QUI! 
arriverà qualche sorpresa , lasciamoli lavorare in pace


----------



## mil77 (14 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Si infatti. Secondo voi 70 milioni per due riserve?



no 30 x una riserva e 40 x un titolare. si giocherà con 2 punte


----------



## luigi61 (14 Agosto 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> È assodato che a Montella Antonelli non piace proprio il fatto è che non capisco il perché! In una rosa come la nostra antonelli ci sta più che bene, inoltre è uno di quelli che interpreta bene il ruolo. Spesso in propensione offensiva e ci mette sempre tutto in campo. Come riserva andrebbe benissimo. Non capisco......poi la sua cessione significa inevitabilmente andarne ad acquistare un altro.



Caro King ogni allenatore ha le sue fisse...tu pensa che il grande Nils Liedholm dovunque andava Milan compreso si portava sempre con sé tale Roberto Scarnecchia!!! Montella non lo ha mai "visto" Antonelli e forse qualche ragione ce l'ha dai....allora a sto punto meglio cederlo ora perché tRa un po non avrà più mercato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo sul fatto che il nostro pacchetto difensivo è come dici tu forse al livello di quello della Juve perché gli è di molto superiore; l'hai visto ieri? sui loro forum imperversa la disperazione e sono cominciati gli insulti a De Sciglio; che operazione GRANDIOSA prendere Leo Bonucci e dargli De Sciglio!! ma vi rendete conto? ??????semplicemente incredibile


Appunto; e con una difesa così, assieme ad un buon centrocampo e un buon attacco ci arriviamo in Champions, tranquillamente. 
Se arrivasse davvero il top l'obiettivo sarebbe ancora la Champions, ma sulla carta potremmo puntare anche allo scudetto.


----------



## Ambrole (14 Agosto 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> È assodato che a Montella Antonelli non piace proprio il fatto è che non capisco il perché! In una rosa come la nostra antonelli ci sta più che bene, inoltre è uno di quelli che interpreta bene il ruolo. Spesso in propensione offensiva e ci mette sempre tutto in campo. Come riserva andrebbe benissimo. Non capisco......poi la sua cessione significa inevitabilmente andarne ad acquistare un altro.



Beh io ho visto su questo forum critiche accesissime a Montolivo, Sosa, de Sciglio, niang, ora parliamo chiaramente, io odio quando si fa del cesso a uno , perché se arrivi al Milan....beh cesso non sei di certo, al massimo si può dire che non sei da Milan. 
Premesso questo, penso che Antonelli fosse uno dei peggiori giocatori in rosa, di certo al di sotto di tutti i giocatori precedentemente menzionati. Non paragoniamolo ad abate per cortesia, che è un signor giocatore. Antonelli stava dietro a vangioni e giustamente!!!! Il valore di Antonelli dal punto di vista economico è zero, se la Fiorentina lo richiede a noi probabilmente sta bene regalarglielo per poi andare a prendere un giocatore di costo molto basso (massimo 4-5 milioni, probabilmente molto meno) che però sia realmente un giocatore in grado di sostituire rr. Tutto qui


----------



## dottor Totem (14 Agosto 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Perché ha un solo piede, perché non ha tecnica, perché in definitiva è scarso come pochi. Abate è la riserva di Conti e Calabria sarà la riserva di Ricardo Rodriguez. Molto meglio puntare su Calabria che su Antonelli. Io son felice se va via Luca.



Montella gli ha preferito Vangioni, altro che Calabria sulla sinistra e questo non ha alcuna scusa.

Se parliamo di guai fisici possiamo discuterne ma Abate e Calabria non sono meglio di lui dal punto di vista tecnico. Tenendo presente che Calabria deve crescere ancora moltissimo per essere ritenuto affidabile. 

Qui però parlavo di Antonelli come valore economico ridotto a 0.


----------



## luigi61 (14 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto; e con una difesa così, assieme ad un buon centrocampo e un buon attacco ci arriviamo in Champions, tranquillamente.
> Se arrivasse davvero il top l'obiettivo sarebbe ancora la Champions, ma sulla carta potremmo puntare anche allo scudetto.



Concordo in pieno
Dai dobbiamo avere fiducia, finora ci hanno fatto godere alla grande! consideriamo pure che è il loro primo mercato


----------



## JohnDoe (14 Agosto 2017)

invece di buttare via 100 mil + ingaggio 5 mil al anno per Il Gallo Pippotti questo anno meglio Kalinic e il prossimo con la Champions prendiamo una punta di livello mondiale.


----------



## Pit96 (14 Agosto 2017)

Ho letto il titolo del topic e mi stava venendo un infarto. Sono sopravvissuto per fortuna. 
Ma perché Antonelli? Non si poteva inserire Paletta al suo posto? 
Bah... ora ho davvero paura che la punta top non arriverà...


----------



## Lambro (14 Agosto 2017)

si ma qui alberga un isterismo negativo incredibile, poi contro kalinic la battaglia proprio.

stessa gente che poi fino all'altro ieri schifava immobile e dzeko.

realizziamo che qui ci sono tanti che proprio non han mai visto giocare kalinic e che saran poi i primi a saltar sul carrozzone del "ah ma forte questo qua, non credevo" dopo 2 mesi di insulti quotidiani


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ragazzi va bene tutto ma secondo voi spendiamo 30 milioni per uno che dovrebbe fare la terza scelta in un modulo a una punta? La questione attaccanti centrali con l'arrivo di Kalinic si chiude e ci sono lui e Silva nel ruolo. Nessuno spende tutti questi soldi per la riserva della riserva, nemmeno il Real Madrid. Piuttosto si lancia un giovane.



Il Real ha speso 45M per un sedicenne


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Premium, è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Kalinic al Milan. 25 milioni di euro nelle casse dei viola e nella trattativa dovrebbe entrare anche Antonelli. Su Kalinic c'era anche l'Everton, ma il croato, da sempre, ha voluto solo il Milan.



Non mi strappo i capelli per Antonelli, non mi è mai dispiaciuto ma Montella non lo gradisce e soprattutto sono 2 anni che è sempre rotto.


----------



## luigi61 (14 Agosto 2017)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Beh io ho visto su questo forum critiche accesissime a Montolivo, Sosa, de Sciglio, niang, ora parliamo chiaramente, io odio quando si fa del cesso a uno , perché se arrivi al Milan....beh cesso non sei di certo, al massimo si può dire che non sei da Milan.
> Premesso questo, penso che Antonelli fosse uno dei peggiori giocatori in rosa, di certo al di sotto di tutti i giocatori precedentemente menzionati. Non paragoniamolo ad abate per cortesia, che è un signor giocatore. Antonelli stava dietro a vangioni e giustamente!!!! Il valore di Antonelli dal punto di vista economico è zero, se la Fiorentina lo richiede a noi probabilmente sta bene regalarglielo per poi andare a prendere un giocatore di costo molto basso (massimo 4-5 milioni, probabilmente molto meno) che però sia realmente un giocatore in grado di sostituire rr. Tutto qui





dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Montella gli ha preferito Vangioni, altro che Calabria sulla sinistra e questo non ha alcuna scusa.
> 
> Se parliamo di guai fisici possiamo discuterne ma Abate e Calabria non sono meglio di lui dal punto di vista tecnico. Tenendo presente che Calabria deve crescere ancora moltissimo per essere ritenuto affidabile.
> 
> Qui però parlavo di Antonelli come valore economico ridotto a 0.



Scusami ma non capisco.....come fai a dire che Calabria non è meglio di Antonelli tecnicamente? posso essere d'accordo sul fatto che deve crescere e migliorare, e pure normale vista l'età ma tecnicamente c'è veramente un'abisso tra i 2


----------



## Il Genio (14 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Miracle1980 (14 Agosto 2017)

Va bene Kalinic. Va anche bene sbolognare Antonelli visto che le riserve saranno Calabria (sinistra) ed Abate (destra). Spero solo che le cifre siano diverse. Tipo 20 milioni + Antonelli sarebbe giusto.

Kalinic si alternerà con Andre Silva. Adesso viene il bello... Aubameyang o Mister X?


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2017)

Non vi crucciate il top arriverá,tranquilli. Aubameyang secondo me per come si è esposto. Lo vedrete. La societá annuncierá uno sponsor importante che metterà in extra budget


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Premium, è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Kalinic al Milan. 25 milioni di euro nelle casse dei viola e nella trattativa dovrebbe entrare anche Antonelli. Su Kalinic c'era anche l'Everton, ma il croato, da sempre, ha voluto solo il Milan.



La svoltaaaaaa


----------



## luigi61 (14 Agosto 2017)

Kalinic si alternerà con Andre Silva. Adesso viene il bello... Aubameyang o Mister X?[/QUOTE]

Ottima sintesi; intanto aspettiamo prima l'ufficialità poi vediamo che numero di maglia prende, in attesa della ciliegina o ciliegiona


----------



## Il Genio (14 Agosto 2017)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Beh io ho visto su questo forum critiche accesissime a Montolivo, Sosa, de Sciglio, niang, ora parliamo chiaramente, io odio quando si fa del cesso a uno , perché se arrivi al Milan....beh cesso non sei di certo, al massimo si può dire che non sei da Milan.
> Premesso questo, penso che Antonelli fosse uno dei peggiori giocatori in rosa, di certo al di sotto di tutti i giocatori precedentemente menzionati. Non paragoniamolo ad abate per cortesia, che è un signor giocatore. Antonelli stava dietro a vangioni e giustamente!!!! Il valore di Antonelli dal punto di vista economico è zero, se la Fiorentina lo richiede a noi probabilmente sta bene regalarglielo per poi andare a prendere un giocatore di costo molto basso (massimo 4-5 milioni, probabilmente molto meno) che però sia realmente un giocatore in grado di sostituire rr. Tutto qui



Parole santissime


----------



## Il Genio (14 Agosto 2017)

72h al massimo e Bacca parte


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Agosto 2017)

Bene spero che questo vuol dire che Bacca ci saluta finalmente !
poi non arriverà un'altro.. troppi soldi 
Mirabelli ha detto che non ci sono prime scelte 
qnd chi viene parte alla pari.. poi in attacco se non sei un pacco Matri (15mln) 
le cifre sono quelle.. 25/30 mln...

qnd visto che non si sa il budget.. non fate drammi..
perché guardando il parco attaccanti 
è evidente che siamo i + scarsi tra le grandi

dopo Kalinic ne verrà un'altro.. intanto siamo + coperti 
via un non giocatore e viene un buonissimo calciatore 
scusa se è poco


----------



## Konrad (14 Agosto 2017)

Io non ho capito come mai passiamo anni a criticare questo o quel giocatore mediocre lasciato in dono dal Condor spennato e da braccino corto Mr. B. ...e poi quando si riesce finalmente a sbolognarlo c'è sempre una levata di scudi assurda. 
Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Bonaventura e Suso...gli unici da tenere davvero...Locatelli, Calabria e Cutrone per la crescita...poi tutti gli altri fuori dai maroni appena possibile (se possibile)!!!

Poi onestamente non credo che si ceda Antonelli senza avere in mano un sostituto almeno pari livello (non che ci voglia molto, parere personale)


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Agosto 2017)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Che basi oggettive hai per dire che in caso sarebbe una porcata? (rispondo a te per comodità ma è un po' per tutti) Non è una critica eh, mi sembra solo di vedere troppo certezza nelle affermazioni di molti. Non parlatemi di statistiche astruse. Statistiche alla mano io nel 95 non avrei mai preso il 29enne Weah. Con questo non voglio né difendere Kalinic né paragonarlo tecnicamente a Weah eh, però la reazione mi sembra esagerata. Soprattutto considerando che non è il 31 agosto...



Ma Kalinic sarà anche un ottimo attaccante ma non mi sembra l'attaccante giusto per portare entusiasmo e riaprire un ciclo.


----------



## Gatto (14 Agosto 2017)

Arriveremo forse a salvarci per colpa di questo acquisto


----------



## Ecthelion (14 Agosto 2017)

Sono MOLTO ottimista che questo non sarà l'ultimo arrivo in attacco. MOLTO.


----------



## Roccoro (14 Agosto 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Beh Antonelli non è sto gran fenomeno, oramai ha anche una certa età.
> Mi sembra evidente che la società preferisca puntare su alcuni giovani piuttosto che tenere sti paracarri che tra un anno o due non sono più vendibili.
> In ogni caso mi sembra evidente che Kalinic sostituisce Bacca e che secondo me non è il cesso che descrivete tutti. Cosi come mi sembra evidente che nei prossimi 15 giorni di mercato i dirigenti del Milan non staranno a guardare.
> 
> Stay tuned.



Non sarà un cesso kalinic ma comunque il Milan ha bisogno di un altro attaccante, sia se si punta sui 3 attaccanti e sia se si punta su due attaccanti, più una mezzala per sostituire kessie.
Io ho grande fiducia in Mirabelli e Fassone e spero che possano portare un ultimo grande colpo!


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2017)

Arriverà il top. Giocheremo con 2 punte. Attualmente abbiamo 
Andrè Silva 
Cutrone 
Bacca 
Kalinic (ormai lo metto) 
Borini
Bacca partirà e cutrone in presito:
Avremmo 
Silva 
Kalinic 
Borini ne manca uno


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Agosto 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Fosse vero e fosse l'unico arrivo davanti, abbiamo un tridente offensivo da 12simo posto



Beh dai non esageriamo, pure io non condivido la scelta di Kalinic, ma da qui a dire che siamo da dodicesimo c'é ne passa... l'attacco poi é fatto da 10 giocatori 

Speriamo la società faccia un gran colpo finale!


----------



## Marilson (14 Agosto 2017)

che amarezza


----------



## Cantastorie (14 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma Kalinic sarà anche un ottimo attaccante ma non mi sembra l'attaccante giusto per portare entusiasmo e riaprire un ciclo.



Se mi parli di entusiasmo concordo. Tuttavia sospetto che il nostro mercato non finisca con Kalinic


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Arriverà il top. Giocheremo con 2 punte. Attualmente abbiamo
> Andrè Silva
> Cutrone
> Bacca
> ...



Speriamo bene!!!


----------



## 13Wilt (14 Agosto 2017)

Non deve assolutamente essere l'ultimo acquisto, anche perché con i soldi spesi per lui e Silva ci si prendeva Aubameyang, sarebbe un grosso errore se così fosse.. e poi dopo essersi esposti così con i grandi nomi, ciliegine, ciliegione, chiudere con Kalinic sarebbe abbastanza ridicolo.

Continuo ad essere fiducioso. Ora, se fosse vera la cosa, c'è da sperare che venga annunciata contemporaneamente la partenza di Bacca e che non prenda ASSOLUTAMENTE la numero 7, altrimenti addio sogni.


----------



## Gatto (14 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Arriverà il top. Giocheremo con 2 punte. Attualmente abbiamo
> Andrè Silva
> Cutrone
> Bacca
> ...



E' proprio questo che non volete capire. A 2 punte il Milan non ci giocherà.


----------



## krull (14 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Arriverà il top. Giocheremo con 2 punte. Attualmente abbiamo
> Andrè Silva
> Cutrone
> Bacca
> ...



Dimentichi Niang...qua tutti certi che ne arriverà un altro ma numericamente saremmo in troppi. Se siete cosí sicuri che 
arriverà un top oltre a sto cesso buon per voi ma francamente non mi faccio illusioni


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Agosto 2017)

Comunque ormai Kalinic (se viene come scritto) é uno di noi, é avrà il mio massimo supporto!!! Sono sicuro darà tutto anche lui per la maglia, e meglio di gente che ci schifa come D. Costa, se ne vada al suo atletico squadretta che appena Simeone parte si vedrà la loro mediocricità!!!

Vai Kaninic!!!!!


----------



## Solo (14 Agosto 2017)

Boh. 70M per Silva + Kalinic.

Difficile pensare che spendano 70M per due attaccanti per poi panchinarli entrambi...

'Sta notizia mi sta rovinando l'entusiamo che si era creato.


----------



## luigi61 (14 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Comunque ormai Kalinic (se viene come scritto) é uno di noi, é avrà il mio massimo supporto!!! Sono sicuro darà tutto anche lui per la maglia, e meglio di gente che ci schifa come D. Costa, se ne vada al suo atletico squadretta che appena Simeone parte si vedrà la loro mediocricità!!!
> 
> Vai Kaninic!!!!!



Mi accodo al tuo incitamento!!! correggo il nome.....forza Kalinic


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Premium, è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Kalinic al Milan. 25 milioni di euro nelle casse dei viola e nella trattativa dovrebbe entrare anche Antonelli. Su Kalinic c'era anche l'Everton, ma il croato, da sempre, ha voluto solo il Milan.



Gallianizzazione: 30enne + regalo all'amico procuratore = soldi finiti (probabilmente).


----------



## alcyppa (14 Agosto 2017)

Solo ha scritto:


> Boh. 70M per Silva + Kalinic.
> 
> Difficile pensare che spendano 70M per due attaccanti per poi panchinarli entrambi...
> 
> *'Sta notizia mi sta rovinando l'entusiamo che si era creato.*




Assolutamente, ed è un gran peccato visto ilbel mercato fatto fino ad ora.


----------



## Maximo (14 Agosto 2017)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Beh io ho visto su questo forum critiche accesissime a Montolivo, Sosa, de Sciglio, niang, ora parliamo chiaramente, *io odio quando si fa del cesso a uno , perché se arrivi al Milan....beh cesso non sei di certo, al massimo si può dire che non sei da Milan. *
> Premesso questo, penso che Antonelli fosse uno dei peggiori giocatori in rosa, di certo al di sotto di tutti i giocatori precedentemente menzionati. Non paragoniamolo ad abate per cortesia, che è un signor giocatore. Antonelli stava dietro a vangioni e giustamente!!!! Il valore di Antonelli dal punto di vista economico è zero, se la Fiorentina lo richiede a noi probabilmente sta bene regalarglielo per poi andare a prendere un giocatore di costo molto basso (massimo 4-5 milioni, probabilmente molto meno) che però sia realmente un giocatore in grado di sostituire rr. Tutto qui



Potrei farti un elenco di c.ssi arrivati al Milan negli ultimi anni da riempire due pagine, non giocatori che non sono da Milan, c.ssi veri. 

Per quanto riguarda l'acquisto di Kalinic non sono affatto sconfortato, è un buon acquisto e sono sicuro che farà bene. Ho la massima fiducia in questa nuova società e sono sicuro che prima della fine di Agosto avremo altre belle sorprese, F&M sanno meglio di noi cosa serve a questa rosa per essere completata.


----------



## fra29 (14 Agosto 2017)

Kalinic a me non spiace per nulla.
Il problema è che abbiamo sognato troppo (alcuni addirittura CR7) e ora ci siamo rimasti male.
Però ragazzi due robe da sottolineare partendo dal presupposto che Mirabellimsi gioca tutto e vive e conosce il calcio come pochi al mondo:
- Bonucci non firma per rischiare di restare fuori dalla CL
- Non abbiamo la squadra ad oggi per il modulo a 1 punta (433 o 4231) quindi o arriva un'altra punta per il cambio modulo (4312 o 352) oppure l'investimento arriva sull'ala sx (Keita o simili)


----------



## Cantastorie (14 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Arriverà il top. Giocheremo con 2 punte. Attualmente abbiamo
> Andrè Silva
> Cutrone
> Bacca
> ...



Abbiamo anche Niang. Qui si aprono però varie considerazioni da fare. Niang (nonostante ciò che dice tuttomercatoweb) ed Antonelli sono due dei nostri over 21 dei 4 cresciuti nel proprio vivaio (gli altri sono A. Donnarumma, Abate e mi pare Simic, che però mi pare destinato a non rimanere). Posto che non è obbligatorio averne quattro ma che averli fa comodo, questo ci può aiutare a capire chi potrebbe arrivare? Se dai Niang al toro e Antonelli alla Fiore rimani troppo sguarnito su questo punto, a meno che non arrivino 2 nostri "ex vivaio" uno potrebbe essere Aubemayang, ma allora Niang (eventualmente) andrebbe al Toro per soldi e non in un'operazione per Belotti? Boh! Chi c'è di nostri ex vivaio over 21 interessanti in giro? Darmian? Con Mourinho non gioca, però mi sembrerebbe un acquisto "ingombrante" e non a poco. Il già citato Aubemacoso? E poi?


----------



## Gekyn (14 Agosto 2017)

Mi sembra scontato che Kalinic non sia L acquisto definitivo......vi state facendo fregare di nuovo dai giornali.


----------



## fra29 (14 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Kalinic a me non spiace per nulla.
> Il problema è che abbiamo sognato troppo (alcuni addirittura CR7) e ora ci siamo rimasti male.
> Però ragazzi due robe da sottolineare partendo dal presupposto che Mirabellimsi gioca tutto e vive e conosce il calcio come pochi al mondo:
> - Bonucci non firma per rischiare di restare fuori dalla CL
> - Non abbiamo la squadra ad oggi per il modulo a 1 punta (433 o 4231) quindi o arriva un'altra punta per il cambio modulo (4312 o 352) oppure l'investimento arriva sull'ala sx (Keita o simili)



A questo aggiungiamo che Fassone sa il fatto suo e sa che a fine mercato mediaticamente deve piazzarare il colpo ad effetto.
Bisogna vedere dove arriverà..


----------



## Aron (14 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Dimentichi Niang...qua tutti certi che ne arriverà un altro ma numericamente saremmo in troppi. Se siete cosí sicuri che
> arriverà un top oltre a sto cesso buon per voi ma francamente non mi faccio illusioni



Niang non resta, piuttosto lo danno in prestito. E' totalmente avulso dal gruppo e dal campo di gioco.

Al momento l'attacco è palesemente incompleto, pure considerando Kalinic, sia per un modulo a due punte sia per un tridente. 

1) Nell'attacco a due ti affidi a una giovane promessa come Andrè Silva rischiando di bruciarlo se non si impone subito, e in caso di infortunio di tun titolare sono cavoli amari per l'assenza di una riserva affidabile


Calhanoglu
Kalinic Andrè Silva

riserve: Suso, Cutrone, Borini​
2) Nel tridente, avresti Calhanoglu fuori ruolo (sprecatissimo in una posizione simile), Suso che ti fa a dir tanto una decina di goal all'anno, e assenza di sostituti sugli esterni (Borini è più una seconda punta che un esterno).



Suso Kalinic Calhanoglu

riserve: Andrè Silva, Cutrone, Borini​

Lì in avanti ne arrivano almeno due.


----------



## hiei87 (14 Agosto 2017)

Grossa delusione, anche se il giocatore in sè e per sè è discreto.
Lo accetterei di buon grado solo se accompagnato da qualche alternativa negli altri reparti, e, magari, Ibra
A questo punto non avrebbe neanche molto senso spendere il resto del budget per un'altra punta...


----------



## luigi61 (14 Agosto 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Mi sembra scontato che Kalinic non sia L acquisto definitivo......vi state facendo fregare di nuovo dai giornali.





fra29 ha scritto:


> A questo aggiungiamo che Fassone sa il fatto suo e sa che a fine mercato mediaticamente deve piazzarare il colpo ad effetto.
> Bisogna vedere dove arriverà..



penso come voi; ora si tratta di capire DOVE possono arrivare e per precauzione tenere champagne in fresco...


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Niang non resta, piuttosto lo danno in prestito. E' totalmente avulso dal gruppo e dal campo di gioco.
> 
> Al momento l'attacco è palesemente incompleto, pure considerando Kalinic, sia per un modulo a due punte sia per un tridente.
> 
> ...



Suso sarà ovviamente titolare sia nel tridente che nell'attacco a 2, è una spanna sopra tutti gli attuali compagni di reparto. Per panchinarlo dovrebbero arrivare Di Maria e Belotti.


----------



## krull (14 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Niang non resta, piuttosto lo danno in prestito. E' totalmente avulso dal gruppo e dal campo di gioco.
> 
> Al momento l'attacco è palesemente incompleto, pure considerando Kalinic, sia per un modulo a due punte sia per un tridente.
> 
> ...



Si si ma tutti hanno sta certezza che ne arrivera un altro e tu addirittura sei certo che andrà via Niang...beati voi che avete ste certezze. Spero abbiate ragione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Agosto 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Mi sembra scontato che Kalinic non sia L acquisto definitivo......vi state facendo fregare di nuovo dai giornali.



.


----------



## Roccoro (14 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Niang non resta, piuttosto lo danno in prestito. E' totalmente avulso dal gruppo e dal campo di gioco.
> 
> Al momento l'attacco è palesemente incompleto, pure considerando Kalinic, sia per un modulo a due punte sia per un tridente.
> 
> ...



E ciò che sto pure io, nel caso o nell'altro bisogna investire per un altro attaccante.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Agosto 2017)

abbiamo un attacco di melma...
tipico delle squadre montelliane. tanto possesso, poca prodondità, pochi gol.
Se ne assumesse le responsabilità adesso!

Per me è un errore grossolano della dirigenza. Se confermato e se fosse l'unico acquisto lì davanti (ma poi chi vai a prendere? hai già 2 punte + cutrone... sugli esterni sul mercato non c'è nulla... che cavolo si sono messi in testa????)


----------



## vanbasten (14 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bella mer...
> 
> C'è da pregare che non sia l'unico nuovo rinforzo in attacco.
> 
> Perchè 70 milioni per Kalinic e Silva rappresentato un investimento moooooolto discutibile.



1000 volte meglio silva e kalinic che 2 cessi e pedali come bacca e lapadula


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Agosto 2017)

Facs e Macs sono i re del trollaggio.

Molto probabilmente si è sbloccata la trattativa per bacca e sarà rimpiazzato con l operazione kalinic. 

Credete che fassone sia così pazzo e sempliciotto da chiudere i battenti con l operazione kalinic come ciliegina sulla torta???


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Agosto 2017)

Ma non siate cosi isterici, é chiaramente collegato a bacca che se la svignerà a giorni. La punta top arriva.


----------



## milan1899 (14 Agosto 2017)

Comunque la nuova dirigenza non si merita tutto questo scetticismo... hanno il loro progetto


----------



## LukeLike (14 Agosto 2017)

Ma state sciolti. Esce Bacca entra Kalinic. 
Non siamo più nell'era dei "non entra nessuno se non esce nessuno."
La punta top arriva a prescindere da Kalinic.
Probabilmente uscirà anche Niang e Cutrone andrà in prestito.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spero proprio con tutto me stesso che non sia la punta titolare . Ci rimarrei veramente male



fino a 2 settimane fa avallavi il suo acquisto e dicevi che "fa giocare bene la squadra" e dicevi tante altre belle cose
cos'è cambiato?
senza polemica eh... giusto curiosità


----------



## Pit96 (14 Agosto 2017)

Se davvero vogliono prendere anche una punta top, io avrei preso PRIMA il top, DOPO Kalinic. 
Comunque valuteremo solo dopo il 31 agosto, ora dobbiamo aspettare fiduciosi


----------



## neoxes (14 Agosto 2017)

Certo che siete assurdi... Ci hanno ingolosito per settimane, secondo voi ora chiudono il mercato con Kalinic? Ovvio che Kalinic debba arrivare PRIMA del piatto forte, altrimenti perderebbero milioni punti come immagine.
Kalinic prende il posto di Bacca, fine. Il titolare sarà un altro.

Piuttosto, non sono d'accordo con la cessione di Antonelli, Calabria a sinistra non ci deve giocare.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2017)

Capiremo tutto quando sapremo il numero di maglia. Ma quando lo sapremo? Ora non vedo l'ora che sia ufficiale per sapere il numero. Se non prende il 7 faccio festa


----------



## Anguus (14 Agosto 2017)

Secondo me la chiave di tutto sta nel possibile cambio di modulo..se davvero si va verso il 352 il solo Kalinic non basta. Se il modulo principale rimane il 433 credo che la società punti anche un esterno che possa garantire un certo numero di gol, giocatore che attualmente non abbiamo purtroppo in rosa. E poi rimane il discorso budget, Kalinic verrebbe praticamente interamente finanziato dalla cessione di Bacca..io non credo che se davvero si concretizzasse Kalinic questo sarebbe il "colpo" del Milan, soprattutto se si va verso un modulo a due punte.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Agosto 2017)

ma perché dite che non fa il titolare?
André Silva (40mln) va a fare la terzo scelta, ergo, non vede mai il campo?
non è plausibile.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Capiremo tutto quando sapremo il numero di maglia. Ma quando lo sapremo? Ora non vedo l'ora che sia ufficiale per sapere il numero. Se non prende il 7 faccio festa



ufficialità arriverà solo quando sarà ufficiale Bacca


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma perché dite che non fa il titolare?
> André Silva (40mln) va a fare la terzo scelta, ergo, non vede mai il campo?
> non è plausibile.



ma ci sono 50 partite 
o credete che le giocheranno tutte ?? (senza contare gli infortuni)


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ufficialità arriverà solo quando sarà ufficiale Bacca



Mi viene voglia di prendere a pugni bacca


----------



## NaTzGuL (14 Agosto 2017)

.........


----------



## Anguus (14 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Certo che siete assurdi... Ci hanno ingolosito per settimane, secondo voi ora chiudono il mercato con Kalinic? Ovvio che Kalinic debba arrivare PRIMA del piatto forte, altrimenti perderebbero milioni punti come immagine.
> Kalinic prende il posto di Bacca, fine. Il titolare sarà un altro.
> 
> Piuttosto, non sono d'accordo con la cessione di Antonelli, Calabria a sinistra non ci deve giocare.



Assolutamente d'accordo con te, e non è un caso che l'accelerata delle due trattative Kalinic-Milan, Bacca-Villareal stiano andando di pari passo. Kalinic è finanziato dalla cessione di Bacca. Riguardo ad Antonelli non lo venderei mai e a questo punto serve un terzino sx.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2017)

NaTzGuL ha scritto:


> Abate un signor giocatore????



Si è sbagliato,una signora


----------



## The Ripper (14 Agosto 2017)

ma perché dite che non fa il titolare?
André Silva (40mln) va a fare la terzo scelta, ergo, non vede mai il campo?
non è plausibile.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Agosto 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ma ci sono 50 partite
> o credete che le giocheranno tutte ?? (senza contare gli infortuni)



hai 3 punte (+ cutrone?) per 1 posto. può anche andar bene... ma tieni 70mln in panchina?
non mi sembra plausibile, a meno che non abbiamo un budget di 350mln..
e comunque silva come terza scelta significa non credere nel ragazzo e , di fatti, bruciarlo

vediamo... io dico che kalinic non è preso


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma perché dite che non fa il titolare?
> André Silva (40mln) va a fare la terzo scelta, ergo, non vede mai il campo?
> non è plausibile.



è Montella che ha detto che va lasciato crescere 
però vede in lui grandi qualità 
alias faremmo come con Dybala 
inserito poco alla volta.. e questo non vuol dire che non giocherà


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Agosto 2017)

Assurdo. Come rovinare tutto il lavoro e l'entusiasmo creato con un'operazione assurda come questa.


----------



## Smarx10 (14 Agosto 2017)

Se arriva solo Kalinic si manterrà il 4-3-3, altrimenti si andrà su un 4-4-2, 4-3-1-2 o 3-5-2. E' impensabile giocare ad una sola punta con tre attaccanti centrali tutti potenzialmente titolari


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> hai 3 punte (+ cutrone?) per 1 posto. può anche andar bene... ma tieni 70mln in panchina?
> non mi sembra plausibile, a meno che non abbiamo un budget di 350mln..
> e comunque silva come terza scelta significa non credere nel ragazzo e , di fatti, bruciarlo
> 
> vediamo... io dico che kalinic non è preso



questi discorsi dei soldi spesi per me non valgono 
abbiamo dovuto rivoluzionare tutta la rosa.. (qnd spendere x forza) 
quindi che non si facciano questi pipponi... 
visto che Kaka l'abbiamo pagato 2 lire 
che ha messo in panchina l'acquisto + caro di sempre 
o per lo meno uno dei + cari della storia del Milan 
un Certo Rui Costa


----------



## Lollogras (14 Agosto 2017)

Si ma se Giochi col 3-5-2 e Kalinic o Silva prende il raffreddore come fai? Secondo me Kalinici è legato a bacca e insieme a lui ne arriva un altro con l'uscita di Bacca e il prestito di Cutrone


----------



## kYMERA (14 Agosto 2017)

Tutto fatto ma non vedo news o ufficialità varie 
2 mesi di giornali venduti sulla base di una non notizia. Assurdo


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Agosto 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Tutto fatto ma non vedo news o ufficialità varie
> 2 mesi di giornali venduti sulla base di una non notizia. Assurdo



Sinceramente se Premium lo dà per fatto mi sa che questa volta arriva davvero.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente se Premium lo dà per fatto mi sa che questa volta arriva davvero.


Premium dava per fatto anche Pjaca all'Inter lo scorso anno.


----------



## BELOUFA (14 Agosto 2017)

Ma quanti anni avete?
Drammi.....per avere preso un centravanti vero.
Mi ricordo Virdis.

[MENTION=2218]BELOUFA[/MENTION] Evitiamo ste uscite!


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Assurdo. Come rovinare tutto il lavoro e l'entusiasmo creato con un'operazione assurda come questa.



Una riserva non Rovina l'entusiasmo. Si,una riserva perchè questo sará


----------



## The Ripper (14 Agosto 2017)

comunque non trovo conferme da nessuna parte


----------



## uolfetto (14 Agosto 2017)

a me va bene kalinic e mi sembra anche impossibile (ma molti di voi sono sicuri) che arrivi anche un'altra prima punta. kalinic + silva mi sembra un pacchetto completo. mi aspetto che arrivi qualcosa (anche di grosso) sugli attaccanti esterni invece se la volontà è quella di giocare col 4-3-3.


----------



## kYMERA (14 Agosto 2017)

In ogni caso mi sembra evidente che Kalinic è stato preso e tenuto caldo in attesa di vendere Bacca. Appena venduto Bacca ufficializzeranno Kalinic, se è vero che lo stiamo seguendo.

Sono straconvinto che Kalinic non è la ciliegiona, state calmi. Mancano 15 giorni e oltre alla fine del calciomercato, se avessero voluto prendere Kalinic a questo punto avrebbero aspettato ancora un altro po' in attesa degli ultimi giorni.


----------



## Black (14 Agosto 2017)

A me kalinic non dispiace ovvio che però deve arrivare anche il vero attaccante top.
ma io non capisco le cifre dell operazione. 25+Antonelli ad una potenziale concorrente sono veramente troppi

È stato pagato 8 solo 2 anni fa. Cos ha fatto per rivalutarsi così?


----------



## krull (14 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> comunque non trovo conferme da nessuna parte



Lascia perdere stanno giá facendo la campagna pro Kalinic sugli account Facebook e tweeter vicini alla società e pure Suma ha iniziato la campagna di approvazione....chiarissimo sintomo di acquisto immediato...


----------



## krull (14 Agosto 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> A me kalinic non dispiace ovvio che però deve arrivare anche il vero attaccante top.
> ma io non capisco le cifre dell operazione. 25+Antonelli ad una potenziale concorrente sono veramente troppi
> 
> È stato pagato 8 solo 2 anni fa. Cos ha fatto per rivalutarsi così?



Niente. Non ha fatto assolutamente niente per aumentarne di 3/4 volte il valore.


----------



## 666psycho (14 Agosto 2017)

Kalinic non sarà un fenomeno, ma neanche una pippa, però 25 mil + Antonelli ( che varrà 3-5 miliioni) sono un po tantini... ma avranno fatto i loro calcoli. Io prima di disperarmi perché il top player non è arrivato, aspetto la FINE del mercato. Se Kalinic sarà un flop, pazienza, hanno fatto cmq un buon lavoro. Non si può sempre aver tutto, abbiamo cambiato quasi una squadra intera. Io rimango fiducioso, la sorpresa ci sarà, e se non sarà così, pazienza! sempre e cmq forza milan!


----------



## uolfetto (14 Agosto 2017)

il mio sogno sarebbe kalinic + alexis sanchez. ma non voglio illudermi.


----------



## ARKANA (14 Agosto 2017)

Secondo me è abbastanza semplice la cosa: se prende la 7 sarà l unico attaccante che prenderemo,diversamente si può ancora sperare, ma comunque perchè Niang ha mollato la 7? Non voglio credere che gli abbiano imposto di lasciarla libera per il croato


----------



## neversayconte (14 Agosto 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> A me kalinic non dispiace ovvio che però deve arrivare anche il vero attaccante top.
> ma io non capisco le cifre dell operazione. 25+Antonelli ad una potenziale concorrente sono veramente troppi
> 
> È stato pagato 8 solo 2 anni fa. Cos ha fatto per rivalutarsi così?



ha fatto i primi sei mesi fantastici alla fiorentina poi è vissuto un pò di rendita


----------



## kYMERA (14 Agosto 2017)

Mi chiede perchè a questo punto non prendano Schick a 30....


----------



## neoxes (14 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma perché dite che non fa il titolare?
> André Silva (40mln) va a fare la terzo scelta, ergo, non vede mai il campo?
> non è plausibile.



Perché l'anno scorso eravamo corti, col solo campionato, ed avevamo:
1) Bacca
2) Lapadula
3) Luiz Adriano fino a Gennaio e Cutrone da Gennaio
Quando chiedevano a Montella perché non faceva giocare insieme Lapadula e Bacca rispondeva che non poteva perché altrimenti sarebbe rimasto senza alternative.

Quest'anno abbiamo una competizione in più e prospettive di classifica leggermente diverse, quindi verranno fatti i seguenti upgrade:
1) Bacca -> Attaccante top
2) Lapadula -> A. Silva
3) Luiz Adriano fino a Gennaio e Cutrone da Gennaio -> Kalinic

Cutrone potrebbe restare per fare il quarto, qualora si passasse a due punte, o potrebbe andare in prestito.


----------



## vanbasten (14 Agosto 2017)

vi meritate paulinho altro che kalinic


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Premium, è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Kalinic al Milan. 25 milioni di euro nelle casse dei viola e nella trattativa dovrebbe entrare anche Antonelli. Su Kalinic c'era anche l'Everton, ma il croato, da sempre, ha voluto solo il Milan.



Aimè il top non siamo riusciti a prenderlo per vari motivi non per questione di $, io l'avrei preso ma per massimo 15 milioni, anche perchè è pressoché scontato che fa la fine di Bacca minusvalenza certa.


----------



## robs91 (14 Agosto 2017)

Probabilmente non abbiamo abbastanza soldi per fare un operazione da 100 di cartellino più otto di ingaggio per Aubameyang.E dopo un mercato da duecento milioni ci sta anche.


----------



## krull (14 Agosto 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> vi meritate paulinho altro che kalinic


Ma cos'è a chi non piace Kalinic non merita di essere tifoso o viene tacciato di vedova di Galliani e va lapidato? Ma a te sembra un investimento sensato spendere 30 milioni per uno che non ti risolve mezzo problema che hai? Incredibile siamo passati dall'odio per Galliani all'odio per chi critica un acquisto. Non si capisce se chi é contento di Kalinic lo é per il giocatore in se o per "riconoscenza" verso Fassone e Mirabelli


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Agosto 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> a me va bene kalinic e mi sembra anche impossibile (ma molti di voi sono sicuri) che arrivi anche un'altra prima punta. kalinic + silva mi sembra un pacchetto completo. mi aspetto che arrivi qualcosa (anche di grosso) sugli attaccanti esterni invece se la volontà è quella di giocare col 4-3-3.


E perché impossibile? Hanno promesso un super attaccante esponendosi tanto, e chiudono col solo kalinic? Non ci credo assolutamente.é una strategia "salva attacco" nel senso che se Silva non dovesse dimostrare grandi cose,o dovesse rompersi, avrebbero pronto Kalinic in alternativa al grande attaccante. Bacca e cutrone partiranno perciò rimangono 2 slot


----------



## Kutuzov (14 Agosto 2017)

I soldi non sono infiniti. L'acquisto di Bonucci, non previsto, ha ridimensionato i piani. Benvenuto Kalinic..


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Agosto 2017)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> E perché impossibile? Hanno promesso un super attaccante esponendosi tanto, e chiudono col solo kalinic? Non ci credo assolutamente.é una strategia "salva attacco" nel senso che se Silva non dovesse dimostrare grandi cose,o dovesse rompersi, avrebbero pronto Kalinic in alternativa al grande attaccante. Bacca e cutrone partiranno perciò rimangono 2 slot



Ma che senso avrebbe allora spendere altre 30 milioni per una riserva del grande attaccante? Rassegnamoci, sono loro due su cui puntiamo la prossima stagione, cioè Silva e Kalinic, magari l'anno prossimo arriverà il top in attacco. Pensate solo che siamo passati dall'avere Bacca e Lapadula ad avere Silva e Kalinic, un upgrade sostanzioso direi. Ora manca un centrocampista, un esterno e un terzino di riserva se dovesse partire Antonelli.


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Agosto 2017)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> I soldi non sono infiniti. L'acquisto di Bonucci, non previsto, ha ridimensionato i piani. Benvenuto Kalinic..



Esatto, è stato quell'acquisto che ha un pò ridimensionato il tutto. Il Top Player di quest'anno è Bonucci.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è a chi non piace Kalinic non merita di essere tifoso o viene tacciato di vedova di Galliani e va lapidato? Ma a te sembra un investimento sensato spendere 30 milioni per uno che non ti risolve mezzo problema che hai? Incredibile siamo passati dall'odio per Galliani all'odio per chi critica un acquisto. Non si capisce se chi é contento di Kalinic lo é per il giocatore in se o per "riconoscenza" verso Fassone e Mirabelli



Ma dimmi quali sono le alternative. Kalinic non vale quei soldi, ma non vedo altre alternative. Vi meritate i matri e lapadula. Ma chi lo ha detto che Kalinic non risolve i problemi? OK, uno che li risolve é Costa o Cavani, ma loro non vengono. Abbiamo in pugno Pierre e prendiamo un ottima riserva. Ma perché questa avversione per Kalinic? Non ve lo dovete far piacere x forza, però rispetto a bacca e cutrone mi sembra un miglioramento.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Esatto, è stato quell'acquisto che ha un pò ridimensionato il tutto. Il Top Player di quest'anno è Bonucci.



Kalinic lo pagano con la cessione di bacca, i soldi per il top ci sono eccome.


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Agosto 2017)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ma dimmi quali sono le alternative. Kalinic non vale quei soldi, ma non vedo altre alternative. Vi meritate i matri e lapadula. Ma chi lo ha detto che Kalinic non risolve i problemi? OK, uno che li risolve é Costa o Cavani, ma loro non vengono. Abbiamo in pugno Pierre e prendiamo un ottima riserva. Ma perché questa avversione per Kalinic? Non ve lo dovete far piacere x forza, però rispetto a bacca e cutrone mi sembra un miglioramento.



Ma non hai capito che non abbiamo affatto in pugno Pierre, è impensabile che oltre Kalinic e Silva venga anche lui. Se viene anche Pierre, vanifichi i 70 milioni che hai speso per Silva e Kalinic.


----------



## uolfetto (14 Agosto 2017)

dai non ha assolutamente senso spendere 38 milioni per silva e poi anche kalinic più anche attaccante top per giocare con una sola punta, non ci credo neanche se lo vedo. se il modulo è il 4-3-3 silva e kalinic (+ cutrone) vanno bene, serve un grande attaccante esterno (che al limite possa giocare anche al centro in caso di emergenza). andrè silva non è che deve stare 1 o 2 stagioni a guardare come certe volte ho letto qua sopra. se invece si giocasse con due punte ovviamente cambia tutto il discorso.


----------



## bmb (14 Agosto 2017)

A questo punto l'unica speranza rimane Di Maria se il PSG prende Mbappè.


----------



## Ambrole (14 Agosto 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Se davvero vogliono prendere anche una punta top, io avrei preso PRIMA il top, DOPO Kalinic.
> Comunque valuteremo solo dopo il 31 agosto, ora dobbiamo aspettare fiduciosi


Se tu hai già kalinic, sei molto più forte in sede di contrattazione, non ti possono prendere per il collo perché un teorico titolare ce l' hai già. Purtroppo non l hanno gestita benissimo e tutti sapevano che kalinic sarebbe arrivato comunque.


----------



## Ambrole (14 Agosto 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> a me va bene kalinic e mi sembra anche impossibile (ma molti di voi sono sicuri) che arrivi anche un'altra prima punta. kalinic + silva mi sembra un pacchetto completo. mi aspetto che arrivi qualcosa (anche di grosso) sugli attaccanti esterni invece se la volontà è quella di giocare col 4-3-3.



Penso che la volontà non sia quella


----------



## krull (14 Agosto 2017)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ma dimmi quali sono le alternative. Kalinic non vale quei soldi, ma non vedo altre alternative. Vi meritate i matri e lapadula. Ma chi lo ha detto che Kalinic non risolve i problemi? OK, uno che li risolve é Costa o Cavani, ma loro non vengono. Abbiamo in pugno Pierre e prendiamo un ottima riserva. Ma perché questa avversione per Kalinic? Non ve lo dovete far piacere x forza, però rispetto a bacca e cutrone mi sembra un miglioramento.



30 anni. 30 milioni. 3 di ingaggio per minimo 3 anni. 15 gol e 5 assist massimo raggiunto in 2 stagioni su 12 di cui una in Ucraina e giocando in campionati ridicoli. Trova tu qualcosa di positivo in questo acquisto. E per cortesia non rispondere con il solito "Fa giocare bene le squadre e fa segnare gli altri" perché ti risponderei chiedendoti una sola statistica che lo dimostri. E per cortesia basta con sto "vi meritate i..." perché mi convince di più del fatto che piú che essere contenti per Kalinic vi sentite in debito con Mirabelli e avete poco da dire sulla bontà dell'acquisto.


----------



## vanbasten (14 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è a chi non piace Kalinic non merita di essere tifoso o viene tacciato di vedova di Galliani e va lapidato? Ma a te sembra un investimento sensato spendere 30 milioni per uno che non ti risolve mezzo problema che hai? Incredibile siamo passati dall'odio per Galliani all'odio per chi critica un acquisto. Non si capisce se chi é contento di Kalinic lo é per il giocatore in se o per "riconoscenza" verso Fassone e Mirabelli



che non risolve problemi lo dici tu, rispetto a bacca e lapadula è un upgrade mostruoso


----------



## wfiesso (14 Agosto 2017)

tutti allenatori o DS qua dentro vedo


----------



## Gatto (14 Agosto 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> dai non ha assolutamente senso spendere 38 milioni per silva e poi anche kalinic più anche attaccante top per giocare con una sola punta, non ci credo neanche se lo vedo. se il modulo è il 4-3-3 silva e kalinic (+ cutrone) vanno bene, serve un grande attaccante esterno (che al limite possa giocare anche al centro in caso di emergenza). andrè silva non è che deve stare 1 o 2 stagioni a guardare come certe volte ho letto qua sopra. se invece si giocasse con due punte ovviamente cambia tutto il discorso.



Perchè forse non si vuole accettare che si giocherà con il 4-3-3 e il cosidetto top è un attaccante esterno, non il centravanti propriamente inteso.


----------



## krull (14 Agosto 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> che non risolve problemi lo dici tu, rispetto a bacca e lapadula è un upgrade mostruoso


É cosa ha risolto alla Fiorentina o alla Croazia o in tutte le squadre che ha girato? Mi baso sui dati eh....


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2017)

Bacca verso il villareal e kalinic verso il Milan. Kalinic sostituisce bacca semplicemente. Il top è a parte e arriverà: il duo se non ne era sicuro non si sarebbe esposto


----------



## Ambrole (14 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è a chi non piace Kalinic non merita di essere tifoso o viene tacciato di vedova di Galliani e va lapidato? Ma a te sembra un investimento sensato spendere 30 milioni per uno che non ti risolve mezzo problema che hai? Incredibile siamo passati dall'odio per Galliani all'odio per chi critica un acquisto. Non si capisce se chi é contento di Kalinic lo é per il giocatore in se o per "riconoscenza" verso Fassone e Mirabelli


Guarda io di mirabelli mi fido al 50% non sono uno che lo osanna...sai coi soldi in tanti son bravi, però col mercato di quest' anno 25 milioni nn sono granché. Kalinic di problemi te ne risolve molti, perché:
Dialoga con la squadra, cosa che bacca non era in grado di fare
Può giocare sia a due punte che a tre, e anche a tre con due esterni non esterni come quelli che abbiamo noi (anche se è una soluzione che non mi piace)
SOPRATTUTTO la prende di testa, che per noi è fondamentale
Sa difendere palla e far salire la squadra, bacca non teneva un pallone


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> 30 anni. 30 milioni. 3 di ingaggio per minimo 3 anni. 15 gol e 5 assist massimo raggiunto in 2 stagioni su 12 di cui una in Ucraina e giocando in campionati ridicoli. Trova tu qualcosa di positivo in questo acquisto. E per cortesia non rispondere con il solito "Fa giocare bene le squadre e fa segnare gli altri" perché ti risponderei chiedendoti una sola statistica che lo dimostri. E per cortesia basta con sto "vi meritate i..." perché mi convince di più del fatto che piú che essere contenti per Kalinic vi sentite in debito con Mirabelli e avete poco da dire sulla bontà dell'acquisto.


Vorrei sapere un alternativa affidabile. E non cominciate a sparare nomi di belle speranze che non abbiamo tempo di aspettare che esplodano.


----------



## krull (14 Agosto 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> tutti allenatori o DS qua dentro vedo



Cosí come tanti che pensano non si possa criticare un acquisto solo perché ci hanno liberato da Galliani e fatto altri ottimi colpi. Permettimi ma continuo a ritenere Kalinic é Borini 2 acquisti sbagliati anche se non sono un direttore sportivo...peró invece non bisogna essere direttori sportivi per dire che un acquisto é buono vero?


----------



## krull (14 Agosto 2017)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Vorrei sapere un alternativa affidabile. E non cominciate a sparare nomi di belle speranze che non abbiamo tempo di aspettare che esplodano.


Con 30 milioni o quasi ci prendevi Dzeko. E ti faccio un nome a caso. Però se mi rispondi così mi confermi che prendere Kalinic é un "prendere tanto per prendere".
Preferisco 1000 volte rischiare prendendo un giovane che prendere uno che sai già che non fará la differenza.


----------



## vanbasten (14 Agosto 2017)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Guarda io di mirabelli mi fido al 50% non sono uno che lo osanna...sai coi soldi in tanti son bravi, però col mercato di quest' anno 25 milioni nn sono granché. Kalinic di problemi te ne risolve molti, perché:
> Dialoga con la squadra, cosa che bacca non era in grado di fare
> Può giocare sia a due punte che a tre, e anche a tre con due esterni non esterni come quelli che abbiamo noi (anche se è una soluzione che non mi piace)
> SOPRATTUTTO la prende di testa, che per noi è fondamentale
> Sa difendere palla e far salire la squadra, bacca non teneva un pallone



ti sei dimenticato che rispetto a bacca sa stoppare i palloni e segna e fa sponde di testa e segna anche di sinistro


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma non hai capito che non abbiamo affatto in pugno Pierre, è impensabile che oltre Kalinic e Silva venga anche lui. Se viene anche Pierre, vanifichi i 70 milioni che hai speso per Silva e Kalinic.



Ma ancora?? Kalinic é pagato con la cessione di bacca, e poi ci saranno 60 partite, cosa credi che giocano sempre silva e Pierre?


----------



## krull (14 Agosto 2017)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Guarda io di mirabelli mi fido al 50% non sono uno che lo osanna...sai coi soldi in tanti son bravi, però col mercato di quest' anno 25 milioni nn sono granché. Kalinic di problemi te ne risolve molti, perché:
> Dialoga con la squadra, cosa che bacca non era in grado di fare
> Può giocare sia a due punte che a tre, e anche a tre con due esterni non esterni come quelli che abbiamo noi (anche se è una soluzione che non mi piace)
> SOPRATTUTTO la prende di testa, che per noi è fondamentale
> Sa difendere palla e far salire la squadra, bacca non teneva un pallone



É i gol li fa chi?


----------



## vanbasten (14 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Con 30 milioni o quasi ci prendevi Dzeko. E ti faccio un nome a caso. Però se mi rispondi così mi confermi che prendere Kalinic é un "prendere tanto per prendere".
> Preferisco 1000 volte rischiare prendendo un giovane che prendere uno che sai già che non fará la differenza.



dzeko prende 4 milioni e mezzo e ha 2 anni in piu inoltre non è detto che si ripeta visto che il primo anno ha segnato solo 8 gol.


----------



## krull (14 Agosto 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> ti sei dimenticato che rispetto a bacca sa stoppare i palloni e segna e fa sponde di testa e segna anche di sinistro



Rispetto a Bacca segna? In che mondo Kalinic segna piú di Bacca? 

Ps Ti anticipo prima che lo dici tu...bacca lo spedirei nel deserto a cercare il ghiaccio


----------



## patriots88 (14 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Acquisto degno di Galliani. Tra le peggiori operazioni da quando seguo il Milan. Giocatori del genere devi prenderli a parametro zero.



Lol


----------



## wfiesso (14 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Cosí come tanti che pensano non si possa criticare un acquisto solo perché ci hanno liberato da Galliani e fatto altri ottimi colpi. Permettimi ma continuo a ritenere Kalinic é Borini 2 acquisti sbagliati anche se non sono un direttore sportivo...peró invece non bisogna essere direttori sportivi per dire che un acquisto é buono vero?



Io aspetto la fine del mercato, guardando al lavoro fatto finora, guardando dov'eravamo e senza aprire bocca ad ogni scorreggia dicendo se è giusta o sbagliata. Dove sta scritto che è un acquisto sbagliato solo perchè a te non piace? parlerà solo il campo... come sempre, e li diremo se hanno cannato o meno, criticare oggi proprio non lo comprendo


----------



## krull (14 Agosto 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> dzeko prende 4 milioni e mezzo e ha 2 anni in piu inoltre non è detto che si ripeta visto che il primo anno ha segnato solo 8 gol.



Peró per te é invece sicuro che kalinic fará la stagione della vita quando tutta la sua carriera dimostra quanto non sia uno da piú di 15 gol a campionato (quando é miracolato)?


----------



## wfiesso (14 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Acquisto degno di Galliani. Tra le peggiori operazioni da quando seguo il Milan. Giocatori del genere devi prenderli a parametro zero.


----------



## patriots88 (14 Agosto 2017)

Kalinic non è un top player ma un giocatore funzionale che segna e fa segnare i compagni.
Per di più non ingombra silva che a quanto pare molti di voi lo considerano tipo un handicappato dopo manco mezza partita.

Che poi mi augurassi prendessero Piero grazie. Ma comunque non è che anche così la campagna acquisti sia deludente o chissà che cosa


----------



## krull (14 Agosto 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Io aspetto la fine del mercato, guardando al lavoro fatto finora, guardando dov'eravamo e senza aprire bocca ad ogni scorreggia dicendo se è giusta o sbagliata. Dove sta scritto che è un acquisto sbagliato solo perchè a te non piace? parlerà solo il campo... come sempre, e li diremo se hanno cannato o meno, criticare oggi proprio non lo comprendo


Mancherebbe che se lo dico io è verità. Siamo qui ad esprimere opinioni. Io esprimo la mia e ko faccio a prescindere dal fatto che prenderanno un altro giocatore davanti o meno

Ps quindi cosa commentiamo a fare se dobbiamo aspettare il campo? Se prendessimo CR7 non dovremmo commentare perché dovrebbe parlare il campo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Kalinic non è un top player ma un giocatore funzionale che segna e fa segnare i compagni.
> Per di più non ingombra silva che a quanto pare molti di voi lo considerano tipo un handicappato dopo manco mezza partita.
> 
> Che poi mi augurassi prendessero Piero grazie. Ma comunque non è che anche così la campagna acquisti sia deludente o chissà che cosa


No, no, se arriva Kalinic è disastro, non arriviamo nemmeno nella parte sinistra della classifica...


----------



## Gatto (14 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, no, se arriva Kalinic è disastro, non arriviamo nemmeno nella parte sinistra della classifica...



Retrocediamo


----------



## krull (14 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, no, se arriva Kalinic è disastro, non arriviamo nemmeno nella parte sinistra della classifica...



Secondo me vinciamo lo scudetto con Kalinic é lui vincerà la classifica cannonieri


----------



## vanbasten (14 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Acquisto degno di Galliani. Tra le peggiori operazioni da quando seguo il Milan. Giocatori del genere devi prenderli a parametro zero.



ti meritavi paulinho a 40 milioni


----------



## Aron (14 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Perchè forse non si vuole accettare che si giocherà con il 4-3-3 e il cosidetto top è un attaccante esterno, non il centravanti propriamente inteso.



Secondo me si giocherà con la difesa a tre e il trequartista (alternandosi a seconda delle circostanze col 4-3-1-2).

Questa squadra ha tre difensori forti, di cui uno come Bonucci che è un maestro della difesa a tre; ha Conti che è un terzino fortemente offensivo che all'Atalanta ha dato il meglio con la protezione di una difesa a tre; ha Rodriguez che sa difendere meglio di Conti, ma che similmente ama buttarsi in avanti; ha Calhanoglu che è un trequartista puro; ha un reparto d'attacco composto per lo più da prime punte e seconde punte, e solamente un esterno (Suso).


Per il 4-3-3, ponendo che compri Keita, chi è il ricambio di Keita e chi quello di Suso? Col tridente in avanti oltre ai soldi spesi per Kalinic e per ipotesi anche per Keita, devi prendere pure due sostituti che siano almeno decenti (Calhanoglu lo escludo perché in un tridente sarebbe sprecatissimo tanto quanto lo sarebbe stato Rui Costa). Praticamente quattro giocatori nuovi solo per l'attacco, togliendo risorse per gli altri reparti.

C'è invece un'impalcatura già pronta per il 3-4-1-2, a cui basta inserire un paio di attaccanti, un altro difensore affidabile (essendo Musacchio e Romagnoli sono soggetti a infortuni) e un altro centrocampista decente per il turn-over coi titolari.


----------



## bmb (14 Agosto 2017)

Spero solo che sia la quiete prima della tempesta.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Con 30 milioni o quasi ci prendevi Dzeko. E ti faccio un nome a caso. Però se mi rispondi così mi confermi che prendere Kalinic é un "prendere tanto per prendere".
> Preferisco 1000 volte rischiare prendendo un giovane che prendere uno che sai già che non fará la differenza.



dopo Salah si privavano del capocannoniere del campionato 
si come no.. oltretutto a una concorrente  
poi a 30 mln 
a parte le clausole la Roma nn ha mai venduto i giocatori FORTI alle concorrenti


----------



## wfiesso (14 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Mancherebbe che se lo dico io è verità. Siamo qui ad esprimere opinioni. Io esprimo la mia e ko faccio a prescindere dal fatto che prenderanno un altro giocatore davanti o meno
> 
> Ps quindi cosa commentiamo a fare se dobbiamo aspettare il campo? Se prendessimo CR7 non dovremmo commentare perché dovrebbe parlare il campo?



Un conto è dire che non piace, e a me non fa impazzire, un altro è dire che i dirigenti sbagliano. Può sembrare una scemenza, ma non è così, è una differenza abissale.


----------



## Gatto (14 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo me si giocherà con la difesa a tre e il trequartista (alternandosi a seconda delle circostanze col 4-3-1-2).
> 
> Questa squadra ha tre difensori forti, di cui uno come Bonucci che è un maestro della difesa a tre; ha Conti che è un terzino fortemente offensivo che all'Atalanta ha dato il meglio con la protezione di una difesa a tre; ha Rodriguez che sa difendere meglio di Conti, ma che similmente ama buttarsi in avanti; ha Calhanoglu che è un trequartista puro; ha un reparto d'attacco composto per lo più da prime punte e seconde punte, e solamente un esterno (Suso).
> 
> ...



Calhanoglu secondo me è indiziato per fare la mezzala. Bonucci è stata un 'occasione di mercato, ma a 4 ha già giocato. sugli esterni avremo Bonaventura, Niang(se non verrà ceduto) Borini come riserve e forse verrà preso qualcuno come attaccante esterno a destra che possa essere un'alternativa a Suso . Non significa peraltro che non si adotteranno altri moduli a partita in corso e nel corso della stagione ma conoscendo Montella e vedendo la tipologia di centravanti che gli occorre sono sempre più convinto che sarà 4-3-3


----------



## krull (14 Agosto 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> dopo Salah si privavano del capocannoniere del campionato
> si come no.. oltretutto a una concorrente
> poi a 30 mln
> a parte le clausole la Roma nn ha mai venduto i giocatori FORTI alle concorrenti



Porta i soldi a Pallotta e ti vende pure la madre. Oltretutto è venuto fuori un paio di giorni fa che Pallotta aveva dato l'ok per vendere Naingollan all'Inter ma Monchi per paura della piazza ha detto di no. Chiaro che se glielo vai a chiedere ora a etá agosto ti fa una pernacchia per 30 milioni...ma come ti fa una pernacchia Cairo se gli proponi 60 milioni per Belotti o il BVB per Aubameyang.
Oltretutto proprio ad inizio mercato si parlava di Dzeko al Milan proprio per quella cifra.
É per inciso...era un nome tanto per farne uno come ho scritto in quel post


----------



## Gatto (14 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Porta i soldi a Pallotta e ti vende pure la madre. Oltretutto è venuto fuori un paio di giorni fa che Pallotta aveva dato l'ok per vendere Naingollan all'Inter ma Monchi per paura della piazza ha detto di no. Chiaro che se glielo vai a chiedere ora a etá agosto ti fa una pernacchia per 30 milioni...ma come ti fa una pernacchia Cairo se gli proponi 60 milioni per Belotti o il BVB per Aubameyang.
> Oltretutto proprio ad inizio mercato si parlava di Dzeko al Milan proprio per quella cifra.
> É per inciso...era un nome tanto per farne uno come ho scritto in quel post



Krull ma in quale società il Direttore sportivo dice di no ad un ordine diretto del proprio presidente? Ma daiii... Cos'è la propaganda di Suning che mette in giro certe balle?


----------



## krull (14 Agosto 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Un conto è dire che non piace, e a me non fa impazzire, un altro è dire che i dirigenti sbagliano. Può sembrare una scemenza, ma non è così, è una differenza abissale.



Scusa eh...ma se uno esprime un parere negativo su un acquisto é sottinteso che esprime anche un parere negativo su una scelta societaria esattamente come se uno esprime un parere positivo su un acquisto é sottinteso che esprime un parere positivo su una scelta societaria.. .valgono sempre entrambe le cose.


----------



## krull (14 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Krull ma in quale società il Direttore sportivo dice di no ad un ordine diretto del proprio presidente? Ma daiii... Cos'è la propaganda di Suning che mette in giro certe balle?



Dipende cosa gli ha detto Monchi. Magari gli ha detto...anziché vendere Naingolan ti vendo Salah Paredes e Rudiger e magari Manolas...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Porta i soldi a Pallotta e ti vende pure la madre. Oltretutto è venuto fuori un paio di giorni fa che Pallotta aveva dato l'ok per vendere Naingollan all'Inter ma Monchi per paura della piazza ha detto di no. Chiaro che se glielo vai a chiedere ora a etá agosto ti fa una pernacchia per 30 milioni...ma come ti fa una pernacchia Cairo se gli proponi 60 milioni per Belotti o il BVB per Aubameyang.
> Oltretutto proprio ad inizio mercato si parlava di Dzeko al Milan proprio per quella cifra.
> É per inciso...era un nome tanto per farne uno come ho scritto in quel post



risolto il problema con rudiger,salah e parades 
non avevano + bisogno di vendere..
saranno sempre quelli che diceva nainggolan all'inter un giorno si e l'altro pure..
alias voce per non bruciarsi la reputazione e fare una figura meno bambina..
perché in tv ne erano veramente convinti XD


----------



## krull (14 Agosto 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> risolto il problema con rudiger,salah e parades
> non avevano + bisogno di vendere..
> saranno sempre quelli che diceva nainggolan all'inter un giorno si e l'altro pure..
> alias voce per non bruciarsi la reputazione e fare una figura meno bambina..
> perché in tv ne erano veramente convinti XD



Era precedente a quelle cessioni l'offerta per Naingolan...


----------



## 13Wilt (14 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo me si giocherà con la difesa a tre e il trequartista (alternandosi a seconda delle circostanze col 4-3-1-2).
> 
> Questa squadra ha tre difensori forti, di cui uno come Bonucci che è un maestro della difesa a tre; ha Conti che è un terzino fortemente offensivo che all'Atalanta ha dato il meglio con la protezione di una difesa a tre; ha Rodriguez che sa difendere meglio di Conti, ma che similmente ama buttarsi in avanti; ha Calhanoglu che è un trequartista puro; ha un reparto d'attacco composto per lo più da prime punte e seconde punte, e solamente un esterno (Suso).
> 
> ...



Amen Aron. Amen. Non sono stati presi giocatori per continuare con il 4-3-3, penso sia palese la cosa. Servirebbero 4 esterni tra tutto, e ad oggi ne abbiamo uno (suso) e mezzo (jack), entrambi senza gol nelle gambe tra l'altro, requisito fondamentale per un esterno di un 4-3-3 moderno.

Jack poi lo escludo perchè andrà a colmare le lacune a centrocampo e giocherà lì, idem Calhanoglu che DEVE giocare da trequartista puro, salvo follie dell'allenatore.

Il mercato fatto porta in direzione di un 3-4-1-2/4-3-1-2, non vedo altre spiegazioni.


----------



## Gatto (14 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Dipende cosa gli ha detto Monchi. Magari gli ha detto...anziché vendere Naingolan ti vendo Salah Paredes e Rudiger e magari Manolas...



Mentre Pallotta era così ********** da voler vendere Naingolan ad una diretta concorrente per la Champions inimicandosi tutta la piazza di Roma. Ok che Pallotta non sarà una cima,ma mi pare stupido anche per lui.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Mentre Pallotta era così ********** da voler vendere Naingolan ad una diretta concorrente per la Champions inimicandosi tutta la piazza di Roma. Ok che Pallotta non sarà una cima,ma mi pare stupido anche per lui.



+ che altro.. come ho già detto la Roma degli ultimi tempi 
non ha mai venduti i suoi big in A


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Con 30 milioni o quasi ci prendevi Dzeko. E ti faccio un nome a caso. Però se mi rispondi così mi confermi che prendere Kalinic é un "prendere tanto per prendere".
> Preferisco 1000 volte rischiare prendendo un giovane che prendere uno che sai già che non fará la differenza.



Si vabbe dzeko. Non possiamo prendere lui come come riserva. Non avete ancora capito che Kalinic sarà una riserva?


----------



## krull (14 Agosto 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> + che altro.. come ho già detto la Roma degli ultimi tempi
> non ha mai venduti i suoi big in A


Ti ho già risposto. Naingolan era venduto. Ma poi...tu metti una clausola relativamente bassa come quella di Pjanic se non ti interessa venderlo anche in Italia. O metti una clausola relativamente bassa come quella che hanno messo a Strootman con il rinnovo di giugno se non ti interessa venderlo in Italia????
Su dai...come detto...porta i soldi a Pallotta e ti vende pure la madre


----------



## krull (14 Agosto 2017)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Si vabbe dzeko. Non possiamo prendere lui come come riserva. Non avete ancora capito che Kalinic sarà una riserva?



Mi hai chiesto un nome e te l'ho fatto.
Poi lo dite voi che Kalinic fará la riserva e dicendo cosí automaticamente ammettere che non sia la punta che puó essere titolare nel Milan in rilancio.


----------



## marcokaka (14 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## mabadi (14 Agosto 2017)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Si vabbe dzeko. Non possiamo prendere lui come come riserva. Non avete ancora capito che Kalinic sarà una riserva?



già condivido.
venduto bacca è stato preso Kalinic.
Mister X deve ancora arrivare.
Il terrore degli anni passati ha ridotto la capacità di credere che abbiamo nuovamente una grande società che può investire. 
Si potrebbe mai giocare con due punte avendo solo Kalinic e Silva, non consideriamo Cutrone che è un'incognita?
Ma dico di più, si potrebbero fare 3 competizioni con solo 2 punte anche giocando ad una punta?
Te ne servono 3/4.


----------



## BELOUFA (14 Agosto 2017)

[MENTION=2218]BELOUFA[/MENTION] non riprendiamo nulla. Basta co sto flame!


----------



## krull (14 Agosto 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Menomale che ci sarà il campo.....lu poi li andremo a riprendere tutti questi post.



Anche se dovesse deludere però eh...


----------



## MissRossonera (14 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Premium, è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Kalinic al Milan. 25 milioni di euro nelle casse dei viola e nella trattativa dovrebbe entrare anche Antonelli. Su Kalinic c'era anche l'Everton, ma il croato, da sempre, ha voluto solo il Milan.



Il fatto che dovrebbe sostituire Bacca (e sicuramente almeno sa giocare a calcio) me lo fa digerire meglio,ma è ovvio che se sarà l'unico acquisto davanti resto delusa come tutti. Staremo a vedere l'evoluzione delle cose
in queste due settimane,intanto ormai pare fatta e quindi tiferò anche per lui.


----------



## Morghot (14 Agosto 2017)

Tempo fa mi sarei depresso all'inverosimile per sto kalinic ma ultimamente mi sto ricredendo, ovvio che rispetto agli altri nomi fatti sia una "delusione" però però per me può fare davvero bene con una bella squadra attorno e un allenatore che ci punta.

La speranza che non sia l'ultimo rinforzo in attacco c'è sempre però onestamente con lui e silva non siamo poi così messi male, certo i sogni scudetto volano via ma forse è meglio così che stiamo coi piedi per terra asd.


----------



## luigi61 (14 Agosto 2017)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Tempo fa mi sarei depresso all'inverosimile per sto kalinic ma ultimamente mi sto ricredendo, ovvio che rispetto agli altri nomi fatti sia una "delusione" però però per me può fare davvero bene con una bella squadra attorno e un allenatore che ci punta.
> 
> La speranza che non sia l'ultimo rinforzo in attacco c'è sempre però onestamente con lui e silva non siamo poi così messi male, certo i sogni scudetto volano via ma forse è meglio così che stiamo coi piedi per terra asd.



Mahh... non credo che la nostra dirigenza abbia speso quella montagna di soldi e non è ancora finita per partire pensando come dici che "i sogni scudetto volano via" tutt'altro..occorre aspettare la fine del mercato e 10 giornate di campionato per capire a cosa potrà aspirare questa squadra; vedendo gli altri non mi metto certo le mani nei capelli e non mi precludo un bel niente!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Agosto 2017)

Non c'è ancora nessuna ufficialità o sbaglio? Comunque saprà far bene al Milan e ovviamente non sarà l'unico colpo la davanti.


----------



## Djici (14 Agosto 2017)

A marzo aprile o giugno avrei fatti i salti di gioia per Kalinic. Ma poi vedendo che qualche soldino lo potevamo spendere e dopo avere sentito i nomi fatti dalla dirigenza questo Kalinic mi pesa come un Vangioni (anche se è di ben altra caratura livello e esperienza)...


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Premium, è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Kalinic al Milan. 25 milioni di euro nelle casse dei viola e nella trattativa dovrebbe entrare anche Antonelli. Su Kalinic c'era anche l'Everton, ma il croato, da sempre, ha voluto solo il Milan.



Come unico rinforzo in attacco è un'operazione deludente come poche altre.

Come spalla per un top è accettabile ma Keita sarebbe stato un altro pianeta.

Detto questo benvenuto e sorprendimi.

#SvoltaKalinic


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Premium, è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Kalinic al Milan. 25 milioni di euro nelle casse dei viola e nella trattativa dovrebbe entrare anche Antonelli. Su Kalinic c'era anche l'Everton, ma il croato, da sempre, ha voluto solo il Milan.



Mamma mia. Colpo tremendo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Agosto 2017)

Continuo a pensare che se arriva Kalinic il top in attacco non arriverà. E se così sarà, dispiace dirlo, ma la dirigenza ha sbagliato e tanto. Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Agosto 2017)

Fare un campagna acquisti da 250 milioni e ritrovarsi con Kalinic non sarebbe proprio il massimo.
Aspettiamo l'ufficialità ma c'era da aspettarsi MOLTO di meglio francamente.


----------



## LukeLike (14 Agosto 2017)

Non ho motivo di sospettare che Fassone mentisse quando, nel video di risposta a Pallotta, ha affermato che, nonostante la cifra importante già investita nella campagna acquisti, il Milan fosse ancora ampiamente al di sotto del bond emesso dalla società per finanziare la campagna acquisti estiva. Settimana scorsa si parlava dell'emissione di un ulteriore bond da 30 milioni emesso dalla Project Redblack. In questi giorni si è parlato di un extra budget da stanziare per una punta importante. E' notizia di oggi che avremo ulteriori introiti dalla cessione di Carlos Bacca. Mi spiegate come tutto questo possa avere sbocco nell'acquisto del solo Kalinic? 

Oltretutto, da perfetto ignorante di queste faccende, suppongo che il progetto del Milan basi gran parte delle sue possibilità di successo sul merchandising. Beh, non credo che da questo punto di vista, Kalinic sia garanzia di successo. Dal mio punto di vista, pensare che il Milan chiuda la campagna acquisti, per quanto riguarda l'attacco, con il solo Kalinic, significa pensare che Fassone e Mirabelli siano completamente incompetenti, per non dire stupidi. Credo che dovremmo godercela un po' di più questa estate rossonera. Ci stiamo facendo prendere facilmente da improvvisi isterismi e non ce la stiamo godendo. Tranquilli che Bonucci non viene a giocare con Kalinic.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Continuo a pensare che se arriva Kalinic il top in attacco non arriverà. E se così sarà, dispiace dirlo, ma la dirigenza ha sbagliato e tanto. Spero di sbagliarmi.



Già, vediamo che succede


----------



## patriots88 (14 Agosto 2017)

insieme a kalinic ne arriva un altro.
nel """peggiore"""" dei casi Ibra.


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Agosto 2017)

*Ceccarini (Mediaset) a Radio TMW: Il Milan vuole chiudere Kalinic entro giovedì per metterlo già in lista UEFA.*


----------



## Zenos (14 Agosto 2017)

Incredibile Sky stanno eiaculando dall' ano per kalinic...l attaccante che ha sempre voluto Montella,il Milan ha provato per nomi più altisonanti ma alla fine è arrivato quello più adatto,son 2 ore che dicono le stesse cose.


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Agosto 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Incredibile Sky stanno eiaculando dall' ano per kalinic...l attaccante che ha sempre voluto Montella,il Milan ha provato per nomi più altisonanti ma alla fine è arrivato quello più adatto,son 2 ore che dicono le stesse cose.



Poi si chiedono perché uno disdice l'abbonamento.


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Incredibile Sky stanno eiaculando dall' ano per kalinic...l attaccante che ha sempre voluto Montella,il Milan ha provato per nomi più altisonanti ma alla fine è arrivato quello più adatto,son 2 ore che dicono le stesse cose.



Lo avessero preso i gobbi starebbero in lutto.

E' ovvio che godano come maiali. Non vedevano l'ora...

E ciò dice tutto riguardo questa operazione.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Agosto 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Incredibile Sky stanno eiaculando dall' ano per kalinic...l attaccante che ha sempre voluto Montella,il Milan ha provato per nomi più altisonanti ma alla fine è arrivato quello più adatto,son 2 ore che dicono le stesse cose.



Immaginatevi se dovesse arrivare Aubameyang. Immaginatevi i fegati di sti maiali e di Pallotta e godete al solo pensiero


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Ceccarini (Mediaset) a Radio TMW: Il Milan vuole chiudere Kalinic entro giovedì per metterlo già in lista UEFA.*



Bleah


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Ceccarini (Mediaset) a Radio TMW: Il Milan vuole chiudere Kalinic entro giovedì per metterlo già in lista UEFA.*



Ma vogliono fare la presentazione a San Siro tipo Van Basten? Per carità di Dio.


----------



## krull (14 Agosto 2017)

M8 auguro non siano tanto scemi da presentarlo stile Bonucci e Biglia


----------



## claudiop77 (14 Agosto 2017)

E come facciamo con le fideiussioni?

;-)


----------



## krull (14 Agosto 2017)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> E come facciamo con le fideiussioni?
> 
> ;-)



Ma speriamo che non ce le diano


----------



## Solo (14 Agosto 2017)

Come mandare a putt... una grande campagna acquisti...

Kalinic più Montella più l'Europa Leauge di mezzo = rischiamo di arrivare 5 se Inter e Roma non ci danno una mano cannando la stagione.

Se finisce così è proprio triste.


----------



## Boomer (14 Agosto 2017)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come mandare a putt... una grande campagna acquisti...
> 
> Kalinic più Montella più l'Europa Leauge di mezzo = rischiamo di arrivare 5 se Inter e Roma non ci danno una mano cannando la stagione.
> 
> Se finisce così è proprio triste.



Minchia che pessimismo. Sopravvalutate troppo Roma e Inter comunque. La prima non ha perso due giocatori molto importanti e ha un allenatore tutto da scoprire ( Montella ha fatto 2-3 quarti posti di fila con la Fiore e le semifinali di El almeno ) + la Champions dove dovranno giocare i titolari , la seconda non è che abbia sta rosa incredibile. Ha il vantaggio di non avere le coppe quello si e comunque un allenatore molto preparato ( ma che non ha mai fatto imprese nella sua carriera con grandi squadre ).


----------



## chicagousait (14 Agosto 2017)

Leggo solo pessimismo dopo questo acquisto. Certo lo reputo senza senso ( un po' come Borini), mai piaciuto ma per carità ricordiamoci cosa abbiamo comprato negli anni precedenti. Fiducia ragazzi


----------



## Gekyn (14 Agosto 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non ho motivo di sospettare che Fassone mentisse quando, nel video di risposta a Pallotta, ha affermato che, nonostante la cifra importante già investita nella campagna acquisti, il Milan fosse ancora ampiamente al di sotto del bond emesso dalla società per finanziare la campagna acquisti estiva. Settimana scorsa si parlava dell'emissione di un ulteriore bond da 30 milioni emesso dalla Project Redblack. In questi giorni si è parlato di un extra budget da stanziare per una punta importante. E' notizia di oggi che avremo ulteriori introiti dalla cessione di Carlos Bacca. Mi spiegate come tutto questo possa avere sbocco nell'acquisto del solo Kalinic?
> 
> Oltretutto, da perfetto ignorante di queste faccende, suppongo che il progetto del Milan basi gran parte delle sue possibilità di successo sul merchandising. Beh, non credo che da questo punto di vista, Kalinic sia garanzia di successo. Dal mio punto di vista, pensare che il Milan chiuda la campagna acquisti, per quanto riguarda l'attacco, con il solo Kalinic, significa pensare che Fassone e Mirabelli siano completamente incompetenti, per non dire stupidi. Dal mio punto di vista, dovremmo godercela un po' di più questa estate rossonera. Ci stiamo facendo prendere facilmente da improvvisi isterismi e non ce la stiamo godendo. Tranquilli che Bonucci non viene a giocare con Kalinic.



È un ragionamento così ovvio, che non capisco come mai molti utenti siano nel panico più assoluto....


----------



## Roccoro (14 Agosto 2017)

Niccolo Ceccarini, giornalisti di Premium, ha twittato scrivendo che secondo lui non sarà il solo Kalinic ad arrivare. Per il giornalista, il Milan proverà a prendere Aubameyang, quindi ragazzi nulla è ancora deciso!


----------



## patriots88 (14 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo avessero preso i gobbi starebbero in lutto.
> 
> E' ovvio che godano come maiali. Non vedevano l'ora...
> 
> E ciò dice tutto riguardo questa operazione.


I gobbi han poco di che festeggiare dopo che son passati da bonucci a de sciglio


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2017)

*Ancora Ceccarini:L'arrivo di Kalinic non esclude quello di Aubameyang, anzi tutt'altro, Se ci saranno i margini, il Milan andrà a prendere l'attaccante del Borussia *


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Ceccarini (Mediaset) a Radio TMW: Il Milan vuole chiudere Kalinic entro giovedì per metterlo già in lista UEFA.*



.


----------



## sballotello (14 Agosto 2017)

il senso di questo acquisto ancora non lo capisco. se si vuol prendere aub, allora vorra' dire che panchineremo o un attaccante per cui abbiamo speso 25 milioni o l'altro che è costato 36..


----------



## Boomer (14 Agosto 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> il senso di questo acquisto ancora non lo capisco. se si vuol prendere aub, allora vorra' dire che panchineremo o un attaccante per cui abbiamo speso 25 milioni o l'altro che è costato 36..



O si vuole giocare a 2 punte in qualche modo o non ha alcun senso neanche per me presupponendo che cerchino di prendere un' altra punta.


----------



## sballotello (14 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> O si vuole giocare a 2 punte in qualche modo o non ha alcun senso neanche per me presupponendo che cerchino di prendere un' altra punta.



in tal caso suso dice ciao ciao..non che me ne dispiaccia, non mi entusiasma...o meglio, non e' del livello a cui aspiriamo di arrivare.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> il senso di questo acquisto ancora non lo capisco. se si vuol prendere aub, allora vorra' dire che panchineremo o un attaccante per cui abbiamo speso 25 milioni o l'altro che è costato 36..


Semplice:Aubameyang il top, Silva il giovane talento e Kalinic la certezza in caso di flop del talento e per il tournover 3 cometizioni


----------



## sballotello (14 Agosto 2017)

a me sta benissimo se giocassimo con 2 punte eh..


----------



## gabuz (14 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Ceccarini (Mediaset) a Radio TMW: Il Milan vuole chiudere Kalinic entro giovedì per metterlo già in lista UEFA.*



Io continuo a fidarmi e a credere che Kalinic sarà il nostro Tomasson. 
Poi, finito il mercato, trarrò le conclusioni.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Agosto 2017)

Non si capisce più nulla.


----------



## Casnop (14 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Semplice:Aubameyang il top, Silva il giovane talento e Kalinic la certezza in caso di flop del talento e per il tournover 3 cometizioni


Centratissimo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Ancora Ceccarini:L'arrivo di Kalinic non esclude quello di Aubameyang, anzi tutt'altro, Se ci saranno i margini, il Milan andrà a prendere l'attaccante del Borussia *


Sarebbe il minimo dopo la porcata Kalinic. E ci portassero pure Sanches 


sballotello ha scritto:


> in tal caso suso dice ciao ciao..non che me ne dispiaccia, non mi entusiasma...o meglio, non e' del livello a cui aspiriamo di arrivare.



Suso per l'EL o per il turnover vi fa schifo? Ma lo capite che una rosa non è composta da 11 giocatori?


----------



## sballotello (14 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe il minimo dopo la porcata Kalinic. E ci portassero pure Sanches
> 
> 
> Suso per l'EL o per il turnover vi fa schifo? Ma lo capite che una rosa non è composta da 11 giocatori?



secondo me non aggiunge nulla. si e' messo in risalto per la pochezza della precedente rosa.


----------



## Crox93 (14 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Semplice:Aubameyang il top, Silva il giovane talento e Kalinic la certezza in caso di flop del talento e per il tournover 3 cometizioni



Spero sia davvero così


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Agosto 2017)

Secondo me 3 punte come Kalinic, Silva e Auba non hanno senso nel 4-3-3 e con le due punte non ha senso Suso


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Agosto 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> secondo me non aggiunge nulla. si e' messo in risalto per la pochezza della precedente rosa.


vedremo, quest'anno farà molto bene secondo me anche perché ce il mondiale. E poi è vicino al rinnovo 


Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Secondo me 3 punte come Kalinic, Silva e Auba non hanno senso nel 4-3-3 e con le due punte non ha senso Suso



Tutti avranno senso se ci sono tre competizioni da giocare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Agosto 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> ti meritavi paulinho a 40 milioni


Non so cosa rispondere vista l'idiozia del tuo messaggio.


----------



## Smarx10 (14 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Semplice:Aubameyang il top, Silva il giovane talento e Kalinic la certezza in caso di flop del talento e per il tournover 3 cometizioni



Esatto. Si andrà verso un attacco a due punte con eventualmente un trequartista (Suso o Calha).


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2017)

*tmw:Il Milan non vuole assolutamente fermarsi a kalinic.La dirigenza rossonera vuole consegnare a Montella 4 punte centrali:Silva,Kalinic,Borini e un top player. Il primo nome resta Aubameyang, ma sullo sfondo resta Belotti *


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Semplice:Aubameyang il top, Silva il giovane talento e Kalinic la certezza in caso di flop del talento e per il tournover 3 cometizioni


Mi piacerebbe, ma come ho già detto mi pare una ipotesi poco attendibile quella secondo cui il Milan acquisti una ulteriore punta dopo Kalinic. Spenderebbero 70 milioni per Kalinic e Silva e poi li userebbero entrambi come riserve? Non so, vorrei che fosse così ma realisticamente mi sembra più probabile che dopo Kalinic il Milan possa acquistare una mezzala per esempio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *tmw:Il Milan non vuole assolutamente fermarsi a kalinic.La dirigenza rossonera vuole consegnare a Montella 4 punte centrali:Silva,Kalinic,Borini e un top player. Il primo nome resta Aubameyang, ma sullo sfondo resta Belotti *


Facendo la conta numerica con l'acquisto di Kalinic avremmo quattro giocatori che possono giocare prima punta: Kalinic, Silva, Borini, Niang. E in un modulo che prevede una sola punta bastano e avanzano.


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *tmw:Il Milan non vuole assolutamente fermarsi a kalinic.La dirigenza rossonera vuole consegnare a Montella 4 punte centrali:Silva,Kalinic,Borini e un top player. Il primo nome resta Aubameyang, ma sullo sfondo resta Belotti *



Scusa ma io la notizia su tmw non la trovo affatto.


----------



## uolfetto (14 Agosto 2017)

secondo voi un ipotetico tridente aubameyang-kalinic-suso sarebbe fattibile sul campo? con andrè silva primo rincalzo


----------



## albydigei (14 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Facendo la conta numerica con l'acquisto di Kalinic avremmo quattro giocatori che possono giocare prima punta: Kalinic, Silva, Borini, Niang. E in un modulo che prevede una sola punta bastano e avanzano.



Niang secondo me sarà il sostituto di Rodriguez in un possibile 352


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2017)

Giocheremo col 3-5-2


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma io la notizia su tmw non la trovo affatto.



Cerca su Google mercato Milan che lo trovi


----------



## Boomer (14 Agosto 2017)

Niang può essere ancora venduto eh... Il Toro pare seguirlo.


----------



## Roccoro (14 Agosto 2017)

Ho letto su tmw, speriamo che arrivi il top player che con André Silva, kalinic e mister x formerebbe un trio niente male!


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Cerca su Google mercato Milan che lo trovi



Sisi grazie, è vero  Beh allora speriamo sia davvero cosi.


----------



## Ambrole (14 Agosto 2017)

13Wilt ha scritto:


> Amen Aron. Amen. Non sono stati presi giocatori per continuare con il 4-3-3, penso sia palese la cosa. Servirebbero 4 esterni tra tutto, e ad oggi ne abbiamo uno (suso) e mezzo (jack), entrambi senza gol nelle gambe tra l'altro, requisito fondamentale per un esterno di un 4-3-3 moderno.
> 
> Jack poi lo escludo perchè andrà a colmare le lacune a centrocampo e giocherà lì, idem Calhanoglu che DEVE giocare da trequartista puro, salvo follie dell'allenatore.
> 
> Il mercato fatto porta in direzione di un 3-4-1-2/4-3-1-2, non vedo altre spiegazioni.



Esatto  amen


----------

